# Atalanta - Valencia: 19 febbraio 2020 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ottavi di finale di finale di Champions League 2020. Torna in campo l'Atalanta dei miracoli, contro il Valencia. Si gioca mercoledì 19 febbraio 2020 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Atalanta - Valencia in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 21:00

Si gioca anche Tottenham - Lipsia -) http://www.milanworld.net/champions-league-andata-ottavi-18-19-febbraio-il-programma-vt86262.htm


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

*Mediaset: Il Valencia ha presentato una lamentela alla Uefa per le condizioni del prato di San Siro.*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2020)

la vadano a giocare al cloaca stadium


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2020)

Quando torneremo noi a giocare il martedì ed il mercoledì al posto di questa mezza squadra?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Il Valencia ha presentato una lamentela alla Uefa per le condizioni del prato di San Siro.*



Hanno ragione, il campo è imbarazzante..e vogliamo ancora sto stadio in condivisione. Ma io mi chedo per quale motivo abbiamo concesso lo stadio all'Atalanta, non potevano andare a Torino? Già il campo è imbarazzante per due figuriamoci per tre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno ragione, il campo è imbarazzante..e vogliamo ancora sto stadio in condivisione. Ma io mi chedo per quale motivo abbiamo concesso lo stadio all'Atalanta, non potevano andare a Torino? Già il campo è imbarazzante per due figuriamoci per tre.



Meglio per loro andare a Brescia (club gemellato con noi, peraltro). Sarebbero stati accolti dal famoso folklore e ospitalità bresciana nei loro confronti, sti cani.


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando torneremo noi a giocare il martedì ed il mercoledì al posto di questa mezza squadra?



e una vita Zenos.

Che pena vedere questi giocare la Champions League nel nostro stadio!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Forza Valencia, fate fuori questi cani pulciosi bergamosci dopati, nonché servi dei gobbi.

Indimenticabile il punto al Ndranghetus stadium l’anno scorso alla penultima giornata, guardacaso il punto che serviva a farci fuori, per non parlare poi della sceneggiata d’alta scuola nell’ultima partita col Sassuolo, col Sassuolo che passa in vantaggio e uno dei loro che si fa “espellere”, ovviamente anche questa è una coincidenza eh, non sia mai che passiamo per terrapiattisti, come è una coincidenza il punticino al Ndranghetus Stadium, mica hanno fatto un punticino perché farli vincere sarebbe stato troppo plateale e avrebbe puzzato troppo mentre sconfiggerli ci avrebbe spianato la strada, no no, figuriamoci, anche solo pensarlo è roba da Adam Kadmon. Così come i gobbi hanno la più grande -e mai vista in nessun altro campionato europeo e sudamericano che sia- differenza di palmares rispetto alle rivali tra scena nazionale e internazionale mica perché in campo nazionale rubano e quindi si è creata una situazione anomala e mai vista dove la squadra con più titoli internazionali in patria, cioè il Milan, ha meno della metà degli scudetti di una squadra che ha meno di un terzo delle sue Champions, figuriamoci, anche questo è dovuto solo al caso cinico e baro.

Più le coincidenze sono incredibili più io ci credo, Andreotti col suo “a pensare male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si azzecca” non aveva capito un quarzo, ora scusatemi ma devo portare a spasso il mio splendido unicorno rosa.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Gioca Caldara


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Spero in uno 0-3 (minimo) e di vedere alcuni crociati bergamosci saltare di brutto, possibilmente ai loro top oltre che all’infame gobbo Caldara.



Admin ha scritto:


> Gioca Caldara



Speriamo sia la sua ultima partita in carriera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

vediamoci sto caldarrosta


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Che s'è magnato sto Pasalic


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Gol dei dopati


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

pfffff mama come vanno.

tambureggianti


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

comunque massara non sapevo allenasse il valencia...


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Febbraio 2020)

ma quanto corrono l'atalanta


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2020)

Questi corrono come dei cavalli. 
Sto “atebor” pare Cafu ma più veloce


----------



## colcuoresivince (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forza Valencia, fate fuori questi cani pulciosi bergamosci dopati, nonché servi dei gobbi.
> 
> Indimenticabile il punto al Ndranghetus stadium l’anno scorso alla penultima giornata, guardacaso il punto che serviva a farci fuori, per non parlare poi della sceneggiata d’alta scuola nell’ultima partita col Sassuolo, col Sassuolo che passa in vantaggio e uno dei loro che si fa “espellere”, ovviamente anche questa è una coincidenza eh, non sia mai che passiamo per terrapiattisti, come è una coincidenza il punticino al Ndranghetus Stadium, mica hanno fatto un punticino perché farli vincere sarebbe stato troppo plateale e avrebbe puzzato troppo mentre sconfiggerli ci avrebbe spianato la strada, no no, figuriamoci, anche solo pensarlo è roba da Adam Kadmon. Così come i gobbi hanno la più grande -e mai vista in nessun altro campionato europeo e sudamericano che sia- differenza di palmares rispetto alle rivali tra scena nazionale e internazionale mica perché in campo nazionale rubano e quindi si è creata una situazione anomala e mai vista dove la squadra con più titoli internazionali in patria, cioè il Milan, ha meno della metà degli scudetti di una squadra che ha meno di un terzo delle sue Champions, figuriamoci, anche questo è dovuto solo al caso cinico e baro.
> 
> Più le coincidenze sono incredibili più io ci credo, Andreotti col suo “a pensare male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si azzecca” non aveva capito un quarzo, ora scusatemi ma devo portare a spasso il mio splendido unicorno rosa.



Perdonami, ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questi corrono come dei cavalli.
> Sto “atebor” pare Cafu ma più veloce



Merito della preparazione di Gasperini. 



colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma quanti anni hai?



Abbastanza per ricordarmi dei due scudetti rubatici dai gobbi a inizio anni ‘70 (per tacere di quelli poi rubati alla Fiorentina e alla Roma un decennio dopo, quelli rubati all’Inda, quelli rubati ancora a noi negli anni 2000 e ad inizio anni ‘10 ecc).

Chiaro che i loro servi e succursali non mi siano simpatici.


----------



## James Watson (19 Febbraio 2020)

Caldara ha più presenze in Champions di Romagnoli..


----------



## James Watson (19 Febbraio 2020)

Clamorosa occasione per il Valencia, dormitone generale su punizione, palo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Maledetti, hanno anche la Dea bendata dalla loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Che squadre imbarazzanti come ci sono arrivati agli ottavi..


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Io spero passino io turno, solo così perderebbero forze importanti per il campionato. Quasi certamente non arriviamo comunque quarti ma... a me interessa solo il Milan.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Super gol di Ilicic 

2-0


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Davvero impressionanti questi.

Mah...


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Atalanta già ai quarti in pratica... impressionanti!!!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

“Oggetto misterioso per anni, spesso contestato, spesso in panchina, il suo mondo è cambiato quando è arrivato a Bergamo, la sua efficacia è triplicata” dice il telecronista di Ilicic.

Chissà perché cambiato. Chissà perché la sua efficacia è triplicata.

E chissà perché altri ben più scarsi di quanto fosse Ilicic a Bergamo diventano fenomeni per poi spaccarsi di brutto o tornare ai loro standards appena vanno via.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

10 euro sull'Atalanta vincente in Champions, ha un gioco d'attacco sensazionale, tambureggiante, ora come ora quando attaccano mettono sotto chiunque, dietro a volte ballano però.
Grandioso ancora Ilicic, fenomeno assoluto.
Corrono come pazzi.


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2020)

Che bello che sarà vederli a San Siro giocarsi la CL da padroni anche il prossimo anno mentre noi non ci mettiamo piede dal 13/14.

Proprio una bella idea dargli lo stadio.


----------



## sette (19 Febbraio 2020)

Io odio l'atalanta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Oggetto misterioso per anni, spesso contestato, spesso in panchina, il suo mondo è cambiato quando è arrivato a Bergamo, la sua efficacia è triplicata” dice il telecronista di Ilicic.
> 
> Chissà perché cambiato. Chissà perché la sua efficacia è triplicata.
> 
> E chissà perché altri ben più scarsi di quanto fosse Ilicic a Bergamo diventano fenomeni per poi spaccarsi di brutto o tornare ai loro standards appena vanno via.



Tutto normale, tutto regolare, grande Atalanta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Atalanta già ai quarti in pratica... impressionanti!!!!!!



Basta un goal del Valencia per rimettere in gioco tutto, specie in vista del ritorno.



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Tutto normale, tutto regolare, grande Atalanta



Claro. Sono semplicemente ben allenati e gestiti con professionalità. 

Chi dice il contrario è un Adam Kadmonista rosicone, terrapiattista ed antisportivo, così come chi fa notare la differenza nel palmares tra la Juve e le milanesi appena si esce dal confine confrontato al palmares in patria.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Oggetto misterioso per anni, spesso contestato, spesso in panchina, il suo mondo è cambiato quando è arrivato a Bergamo” dice il telecronista di Ilicic.
> 
> Chissà perché cambiato.
> 
> E chissà perché altri ben più scarsi di quanto fosse Ilicic a Bergamo diventano fenomeni per poi spaccarsi di brutto o tornare ai loro standards appena vanno via.



Sei piu' stancante di Sipno con Piatek però, in ogni post ripeti sempre le stesse cose fino alla nausea, se sono dopati quindi pure i controlli in campo europeo come li supererebbero?
Se proprio proprio quelli italiani per qualche strano motivo riescono a superarli.
E non tirarmi fuori ancora la storia del medico che lavorava con Agricola eh.
Cioè un conto che stiano sulle balle, le simpatie ognuno le ha come pure le antipatie, ma tirarci su tutto un complottismo pur di non ammettere che siano fortissimi è un pò pedante dai.
Ilicic era grandioso fin dal Maribor, fece stagioni splendide a Palermo, fallì solo a Firenze per poi tornare su grandi livelli a Bergamo.
Papu a Catania era tipo dio, poi è andato a giocare in una squadra pietosa ucraina , tornato è andato sui suoi soliti livelli.
Zapata stava crescendo evidentemente, prima di Bergamo, alla Sampdoria.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2020)

L'Atalanta è L'Ajax dello scorso anno, giocano un ottimo calcio, efficace, corrono, aggrediscono, non si perdono d'animo, sono in grado di battere quasi chiunque


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Caldara titolare è una cosa di cui parlare. 
2-0... un piede ai quarti. Ma garantito in campionato domenica vinceranno.. sono dei treni.
Non voglio fare il complottista ma davvero vanno troppo forti.... bho...


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta è L'Ajax dello scorso anno, giocano un ottimo calcio, efficace, corrono, aggrediscono, non si perdono d'animo, sono in grado di battere quasi chiunque



Bravo, altro che dopati.
Giocano benissimo, dietro però ballano a volte, rischiano tantissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sei piu' stancante di Sipno con Piatek però, in ogni post ripeti sempre le stesse cose fino alla nausea, se sono dopati quindi pure i controlli in campo europeo come li supererebbero?
> Se proprio proprio quelli italiani per qualche strano motivo riescono a superarli.
> E non tirarmi fuori ancora la storia del medico che lavorava con Agricola eh.
> Cioè un conto che stiano sulle balle, le simpatie ognuno le ha come pure le antipatie, ma tirarci su tutto un complottismo pur di non ammettere che siano fortissimi è un pò pedante dai.
> Ilicic era grandioso fin dal Maribor, fece stagioni splendide a Palermo, fallì solo a Firenze per poi tornare su grandi livelli a Bergamo.



Sì ma non ha mai raggiunto nemmeno lontanamente i livelli di Bergamo, ed è evidente. Ma Ilicic è solo la punta dell’iceberg, perché uno che esplode a Bergamo e diventa un campione lì ci sta, ciò che non ci sta è che tutti i bidoni (tra i quali NON metto Ilicic, sia chiaro, sebbene il suo rendimento sia aumentato esponenzialmente appena arrivato dai muratori) arrivati a Bergamo diventino top o semitop e appena usciti da lì tornino sui loro standards. Non me la bevo, mi spiace.

E il preparatore di Agricola lo tiro fuori eccome, ricordo bene la Juve di Lippi, la prima, che rompeva il culo a tutti con Torricelli, Ravanelli e tanti scappati di casa.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Bravo, altro che dopati.



Si. E la Juve non ruba. Ricordo che tu affermavi che la Giuve di questi anni è la più pulita che tu abbia mai visto. 

Salvo poi aprire parzialmente gli occhi nelle ultime partite.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2020)

questi giocano a San Siro come fossero di casa.I complimenti gli vanno fatti


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Caldara titolare è una cosa di cui parlare.
> 2-0... un piede ai quarti. Ma garantito in campionato domenica vinceranno.. sono dei treni.
> Non voglio fare il complottista ma davvero vanno troppo forti.... bho...



La verità è che loro han fatto scelte sicure mentre noi andavamo a prendere gli Andrè Silva, l'usato sicuro maturo su cui han basato la squadra.
Atalanta giovane un cacchio , hanno tutta gente matura , i 21enni li abbiamo solo noi.
Hanno una media credo vicina ai 28 anni.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sei piu' stancante di Sipno con Piatek però, in ogni post ripeti sempre le stesse cose fino alla nausea, se sono dopati quindi pure i controlli in campo europeo come li supererebbero?
> Se proprio proprio quelli italiani per qualche strano motivo riescono a superarli.
> E non tirarmi fuori ancora la storia del medico che lavorava con Agricola eh.
> Cioè un conto che stiano sulle balle, le simpatie ognuno le ha come pure le antipatie, ma tirarci su tutto un complottismo pur di non ammettere che siano fortissimi è un pò pedante dai.



è un caso che i giocatori atalantini fuori da bergamo non rendono e ritornano i cessi di sempre ? non si parla di 1-2 giocatori, cominciano a essere 6-7. 
caldara, conti, kessie, spinazzola, cristante, gagliardini.....tutta gente che ha dimezzato il proprio rendimento, o peggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Caldara ha più presenze in Champions di Romagnoli..



se togli ibra, di tutta la rosa messa assieme


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Al Valencia comunque mancano 7/8 titolari. Grande Dea, però le defezioni dei valenciani sono importanti.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non ha mai raggiunto nemmeno lontanamente i livelli di Bergamo, ed è evidente. Ma Ilicic è solo la punta dell’iceberg, perché uno che esplode a Bergamo e diventa un campione lì ci sta, ciò che non ci sta è che tutti i bidoni (tra i quali NON metto Ilicic, sia chiaro, sebbene il suo rendimento sia aumentato esponenzialmente appena arrivato dai muratori) arrivati a Bergamo diventino top o semitop è appena usciti da lì tornino sui loro standards. Non me la bevo, mi spiace.
> 
> E il preparatore di Agricola lo tiro fuori eccome, ricordo bene la Juve di Lippi, la prima, che rompeva il culo a tutti con Torricelli, Ravanelli e tanti scappati di casa.
> 
> ...



Cambiare idea è sintomo di intelligenza, suonare sempre la stessa nota del tamburo è sintomo di ottusità (in simpatia ovviamente)  

Ho gia' fatto un post dove smontavo questa idea che hai degli atalantini che son tutti cessi dopo aver cambiato squadra, comoda parlare solo di quei 2 che han fallito, ogni squadra avrà decine di esempi del genere, ti dico Ajax e siamo a posto credo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sei piu' stancante di Sipno con Piatek però, in ogni post ripeti sempre le stesse cose fino alla nausea, se sono dopati quindi pure i controlli in campo europeo come li supererebbero?



non dico che siano dopati, ma i controlli sono una farsa.

non han mai trovato juve, barcellona, armstrong, nadal.... cioè per dire... fidarsi dei controlli è ridicolo purtroppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Atalanta dominante fino al primo gol, poi il Valencia ha guidato il gioco anche grazie all'Atalanta che gestiva male il pallone e spesso faceva ripartire gli avversari. Il Valencia ha anche avuto due occasioni enormi, ma poi ha subito il 2-0

L'Atalanta non sta comunque rubando nulla


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è un caso che i giocatori atalantini fuori da bergamo non rendono e ritornano i cessi di sempre ? non si parla di 1-2 giocatori, cominciano a essere 6-7.
> caldara, conti, kessie, spinazzola, cristante, gagliardini.....tutta gente che ha dimezzato il proprio rendimento, o peggio.



Poraccio Conti , 2 volte frantumato e gioca terzino quando è un quinto, è l'esempio piu' sbagliato.
Caldara non sta giocando bene neanche stasera sinceramente, non so se tornera' sui suoi livelli dopo, anche lui, 2 infortuni importanti e tanti piccoli in 2 anni.
Kessie è lo stesso di bergamo, solo che là corron tutti mentre a Milano ha giocato in squadre sempre molto ferme , palleggianti, dove lui non centra praticamente nulla.
Spinazzola è un altro quinto, quando gioca come quinto gioca bene se non sbaglio solo poche settimane fa ha fatto un partitone mondiale dopo il trasferimento saltato all'Inter, non alla Sanremese.
Cristante e Gagliardini sono due mediocri, da sempre.
Parliamo di Bastioni, che quando vedo giocare nell'Inter mi impressiona sempre.
Kjaer veniva dall'Atalanta , sarà ancora sotto effetto bombe?

La Lazio sta facendo il secondo miglior calcio d'Italia con una difesa composta da Lulic Radu LuisFelipe e Acerbi.
E in attacco Caicedo ed il tanto vituperato da noi, Immobile.
Non sarà che conta l'allenatore?
Invece di vedere sempre fantasmi ovunque?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cambiare idea è sintomo di intelligenza, suonare sempre la stessa nota del tamburo è sintomo di ottusità (in simpatia ovviamente)
> 
> Ho gia' fatto un post dove smontavo questa idea che hai degli atalantini che son tutti cessi dopo aver cambiato squadra, comoda parlare solo di quei 2 che han fallito, ogni squadra avrà decine di esempi del genere, ti dico Ajax e siamo a posto credo.



Infatti anche sull’Ajax sono stati sollevati dubbi, basta leggere il libro “misterios del fùtbol” dove si raccolgono testimonianze anche di ex medici dell’Ajax. 

In ogni caso io non vedo nessuna squadra dove c’è un cambiamento così radicale nelle prestazioni dei giocatori sia prima che arrivassero che subito dopo che vanno via. Uno può capitare, due pure, quando sistematicamente tutti quelli dell’Atalanta li fanno benissimo e sia prima che dopo hanno un rendimento molto diverso la cosa puzza è molto.

Ma libero di credere che siano puliti, ci mancherebbe. Spero che Gasperini presto possa dimostrare altrove, in una piazza più prestigiosa e senza il suo preparatore, il suo valore, perché uno che fa rendere così l’Atalanta senza alcun tipo di aiuti è roba da top club europeo, senza se e senza ma.

Sacchi in confronto era un dilettante.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è un caso che i giocatori atalantini fuori da bergamo non rendono e ritornano i cessi di sempre ? non si parla di 1-2 giocatori, cominciano a essere 6-7.
> caldara, conti, kessie, spinazzola, cristante, gagliardini.....tutta gente che ha dimezzato il proprio rendimento, o peggio.



Certo che è un caso, come è un caso la Ndranghetus Real Madrid in patria e Benfica fuori dai confini (stesso numero di finali vinte è quasi lo stesso numero di finali perse, e prima di Allegri il numero di finali vinte e perse era il medesimo - con la differenza che il Benfica le ha vinte davvero e non ha vinto con rigori fuori area e in anni nei quali poi fu prescritta per doping).

Impara a credere nelle coincidenze figliuola, non tentare sempre di trovare una ragione, le cose accadono e basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Sicuro ai quarti ladri vs scansatalanta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Forza Valencia


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Atalanta dominante fino al primo gol, poi il Valencia ha guidato il gioco anche grazie all'Atalanta che gestiva male il pallone e spesso faceva ripartire gli avversari. Il Valencia ha anche avuto due occasioni enormi, ma poi ha subito il 2-0
> 
> L'Atalanta non sta comunque rubando nulla



Si dietro ballano moltissimo, contro un Valencia rimaneggiato.
Si vede che le bombe , quando difendi, non fanno effetto


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti anche sull’Ajax sono stati sollevati dubbi, basta leggere il libro “misterios del fùtbol” dove si raccolgono testimonianze anche di ex medici dell’Ajax.
> 
> In ogni caso io non vedo nessuna squadra dove c’è un cambiamento così radicale nelle prestazioni dei giocatori sia prima che arrivassero che subito dopo che vanno via. Uno può capitare, due pure, quando sistematicamente tutti quelli dell’Atalanta li fanno benissimo e sia prima che dopo hanno un rendimento molto diverso la cosa puzza è molto.
> 
> ...



Menghia è tutto un complotto, sarà mica meglio andare a vedere i tornei di petanque allora?
O si dopano pure gli anziani?
Sai cosa fa rabbia a questo punto, che non ci dopiamo anche noi!!
Anni a far pena mentre bastava prendere Gasperini col suo mago del farmaco per tornare a vincere le coppe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Menghia è tutto un complotto, sarà mica meglio andare a vedere i tornei di petanque allora?
> O si dopano pure gli anziani?
> Sai cosa fa rabbia a questo punto, che non ci dopiamo anche noi!!
> Anni a far pena mentre bastava prendere Gasperini col suo mago del farmaco per tornare a vincere le coppe.



Ok ok...

E ricordiamoci che la Giuve è il Real Madrid in patria (anzi, meglio, ha più vittorie del Real in un campionato storicamente anche più difficile della Liga) e il Benfica fuori dai confini perché è tanto sfortunata, mai dimenticarlo questo.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

3-0 Froiler


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Boh, ma che gli danno da mangiare a questi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

3-0 con altro tiro da fuori


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non dico che siano dopati, ma i controlli sono una farsa.
> 
> non han mai trovato juve, barcellona, armstrong, nadal.... cioè per dire... fidarsi dei controlli è ridicolo purtroppo



Will va bene, ma allora cosa si segue a fare lo sport, se si pensa sempre che ci sia il doping sotto?

E ora freuler la mette al sette perchè è dopatissimo dai, è evidente.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, ma che gli danno da mangiare a questi?



Jens Bangsbo... dovremmo ingaggiarlo noi


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Hanno ritmi insostenibili quasi per chiunque. Escludendo l'ipotesi complottista, mi chiedo come facciano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, ma che gli danno da mangiare a questi?



Ma guarda quanto corrono... io non ci credo dai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Incredibile cosa ha appena sbagliato il Valencia


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2020)

Cosa si è mangiato questo

Comunque Atalanta allucinante


----------



## LukeLike (19 Febbraio 2020)

Gollini è così dopato che ha ipnotizzato Maxi Gomez


----------



## Capitano (19 Febbraio 2020)

Che gol che si sono mangiati gli spagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque ogni anno ci sono queste squadra cenerentole in Champions..bisognerà capire se sarà l'Atalanta oppure il Lipsia quest'anno..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda quanto corrono... io non ci credo dai.



Devi crederci. Poi se Gasperini venisse qui senza il suo preparatore farebbe la fine di Forrest Giamp ma è un dettaglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Will va bene, ma allora cosa si segue a fare lo sport, se si pensa sempre che ci sia il doping sotto?
> 
> E ora freuler la mette al sette perchè è dopatissimo dai, è evidente.



ascolta... non ho detto che sono dopati. di più non so cosa dirti.

e 4


comunque quando ci sono certe realtà scandalose io smetto di seguirlo, non mi metto le fette di crudo sugli occhi facendo finta di niente


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

4-0 lol


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno ritmi insostenibili quasi per chiunque. Escludendo l'ipotesi complottista, mi chiedo come facciano...



C'è una parola magica inglese, sconosciuta a noi milanisti, si chiama Scouting.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2020)

4 a 0


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

4-0

Pure questa finirà 6-7 a 0.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> C'è una parola magica inglese, sconosciuta a noi milanisti, si chiama Scouting.



Infatti sono curioso di vedere la carriera dei loro top player quando cambieranno squadra.

Mica credo nei complotti io.

Anzi, prenderei subito il Gasp con un altro preparatore e lo porterei a Milano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ilicic è davanti ma non penso influisca


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

4-0 convalidato


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Gol convalidato, 4-0


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> C'è una parola magica inglese, sconosciuta a noi milanisti, si chiama Scouting.



Si certo a me pare qualsiasi giocare uscito da li abbia poi combinato poco.. invece quelli che vanno li diventano fenomeni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Quasi 5


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Quasi 5-0


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si certo a me pare qualsiasi giocare uscito da li abbia poi combinato poco.. invece quelli che vanno li diventano fenomeni.



.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ok ok...
> 
> E ricordiamoci che la Giuve è il Real Madrid in patria (anzi, meglio, ha più vittorie del Real in un campionato storicamente anche più difficile della Liga) e il Benfica fuori dai confini perché è tanto sfortunata, mai dimenticarlo questo.



Ac perdonami, vai a vedere quanti giocatori dell'Atalanta ci sono nei primi 40 in serie A per Khm percorsi.
UNO.
Ed è Castagne che non gioca mai lol.
Al 28esimo posto.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

In ogni caso, non è cosa da tutti i giorni vedere una differenza così netta tra due squadre (e una è al debutto assoluto nella competizione...) in un ottavo di Champions.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

4-1


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

4-1 gol in trasferta pesante


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2020)

Meritano, il resto sono invidie. 

L'Atalanta corre quanto una squadra della Premier, si vede che anche Klopp allena dopati


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

almeno abbiamo regalato caldara così il prossimo anno ne dobbiamo comprare uno....

poi ci lamentiamo del bilancio... ma robe da matti


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono curioso di vedere la carriera dei loro top player quando cambieranno squadra.
> 
> Mica credo nei complotti io.
> 
> Anzi, prenderei subito il Gasp con un altro preparatore e lo porterei a Milano.



Più di Gasp sarebbe da prendere Sartori.

Ci sono tanti articoli della sua metodologia di scouting.

I giocatori vengono scelti scrupolosamente in base ai parametri atletici e aerobici.

Corrono tanto e più degli avversari per la stessa ragione per cui atleti parimenti olimpionici corrono la maratona in 2 ore e spiccioli mentre altri la corrono in 2 ore e mezzo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Quasi 4-2, occhio perché l'Atalanta concede moltissimo, e un secondo gol in trasferta sarebbe grave in vista del ritorno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ac perdonami, vai a vedere quanti giocatori dell'Atalanta ci sono nei primi 40 in serie A per Khm percorsi.
> UNO.
> Ed è Castagne che non gioca mai lol.
> Al 28esimo posto.



Certo, perché è questo che conta, non avere i mezzi per accelerare quando serve e bruciare i marcatori (senza contare che il doping ti permette di mantenere ritmi costanti per tutta la partita, e questi qua corrono come ossessi per 94 minuti dal primo all’ultimo minuto da Settembre a Maggio ), conta il numero di km percorsi. 

Comunque per me non c’è problema, il Gasp finirà certamente in una top europea no? Perché uno che fa rendere così l’Atalanta senza alcun tipo di aiuti lo merita. E i giocatori dell’Atalanta attuali finiranno tutti in top clubs europei dove lotteranno per vincere Champions.









Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Più di Gasp sarebbe da prendere Sartori.
> 
> Ci sono tanti articoli della sua metodologia di scouting.
> 
> ...



Non c’è dubbio. Infatti avranno una fulgida carriera in top clubs europei, conformi al loro valore.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> lascia stare va. le vette maggiori dell'imbarazzo le provo quando leggo i thread sull'atalanta. spero proprio non ci leggano i tifosi delle altre squadre e in particolare i loro perchè a vedere tutto questo rosicamento godranno come matti. prima erano una squadretta che prima o poi sarebbe crollata, gasperini uno scarsone, poi ci hanno rubato la champions grazie agli arbitri, poi non bisognava farli giocare nello stadio e poi adesso sono diventati dopati.



Che poi basta andare a vedersi le statistiche dei khm percorsi e vedi che il primo è 28esimo e non gioca mai, Castagne.
Cosi' tanto per dire eh.
Dei nostri neanche uno, forse sai cos'è?
E' che vediamo sempre il Milan passeggiare ormai da anni e appena vediamo una squadra che corre ci sembra dopata.
Intanto ora pare che le bombe stiano finendo visto che il Valencia sta risalendo piuttosto nettamente in partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Per me non è chiusa al ritorno è apertissima.. indipendemente come andrà a finire.. basta vedere lo scorso anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quasi 4-2, occhio perché l'Atalanta concede moltissimo, e un secondo gol in trasferta sarebbe grave in vista del ritorno



Finita la bomba.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Che poi basta andare a vedersi le statistiche dei khm percorsi e vedi che il primo è 28esimo e non gioca mai, Castagne.
> Cosi' tanto per dire eh.
> Dei nostri neanche uno, forse sai cos'è?
> E' che vediamo sempre il Milan passeggiare ormai da anni e appena vediamo una squadra che corre ci sembra dopata.
> Intanto ora pare che le bombe stiano finendo visto che il Valencia sta risalendo piuttosto nettamente in partita.



Ma non è vero quello che dici, la Lazio quest’anno sta facendo molto meglio dell’Atalanta ma a nessuno è venuto in mente di denigrare la loro stagione con bombe o similari.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certo, perché è questo che conta, non avere i mezzi per accelerare quando serve e bruciare i marcatori (senza contare che il doping ti permette di mantenere ritmi costanti per tutta la partita, e questi qua corrono come ossessi per 94 minuti dal primo all’ultimo minuto da Settembre a Maggio ), conta il numero di km percorsi.
> 
> Comunque per me non c’è problema, il Gasp finirà certamente in una top europea no? Perché uno che fa rendere così l’Atalanta senza alcun tipo di aiuti lo merita. E i giocatori dell’Atalanta attuali finiranno tutti in top clubs europei dove lotteranno per vincere Champions.
> 
> ...



Non ho capito, quindi questi si fanno pressing altissimo e volate kilometriche ma non conterebbe secondo il tuo ragionamento ,conta solo lo scatto?
Il doping dello scatto, cos'è una medicina indicata tipo il ruscoroid? 
Non sarà che , come dice Lineker,vanno a comprare gente di un certo livello atletico?


----------



## 1972 (19 Febbraio 2020)

se ti alleni bene puoi giocare a questi livelli per tutta la stagione. ho visto allenamenti nella capitale dove giocatori affermati a livello mondiale che piegandosi non riuscivano a toccare le punte dei piedi con le punte delle mani ed alcuni fare due scatti e svenire al suolo....... io vado in bici e faccio marcia, ci sono 60 enni che spaccano il cu...ore a gente di 20 anni. l'atalanta e' forte forte altro che caixi....


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Il Valencia ora domina

Tolti quei 10 minuti di appannamento in cui hanno preso 2 gol, il Valencia non merita questo scarto


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2020)

La differenza tra prima e dopo Gasperini è che questi gioca un calcio semplice, quando si attacca si scatta in verticale dove molti accompagnano l'azione creando alternative da servire o aprendo gli spazi per azioni personali, quando si difende ognuno ha il suo uomo da seguire invece di guardare la propria posizione e la sua zona del campo. Non è un calcio che richiede grande acume tattico, i compiti sono semplici, si gioca in velocità, in questo modo si nascondono i difetti e si esalta la vena offensiva


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, quindi questi si fanno pressing altissimo e volate kilometriche ma non conterebbe secondo il tuo ragionamento ,conta solo lo scatto?
> Il doping dello scatto, cos'è una medicina indicata tipo il ruscoroid?
> Non sarà che , come dice Lineker,vanno a comprare gente di un certo livello atletico?



Non ho detto che conta solo lo scatto, parlavo in riferimento alla tua frase sui km percorsi. 

In ogni caso no problem, vedremo la carriera che faranno questi prodigiosi calciatori, ok? Se sono questi davvero non avranno problemi a riconfermarsi lontano da Bergamo.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me non è chiusa al ritorno è apertissima.. indipendemente come andrà a finire.. basta vedere lo scorso anno.



Stanno sfiorando ripetutamente il 4 2, se entra quello al mestalla è inferno puro.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certo, perché è questo che conta, non avere i mezzi per accelerare quando serve e bruciare i marcatori (senza contare che il doping ti permette di mantenere ritmi costanti per tutta la partita, e questi qua corrono come ossessi per 94 minuti dal primo all’ultimo minuto da Settembre a Maggio ), conta il numero di km percorsi.
> 
> Comunque per me non c’è problema, il Gasp finirà certamente in una top europea no? Perché uno che fa rendere così l’Atalanta senza alcun tipo di aiuti lo merita. E i giocatori dell’Atalanta attuali finiranno tutti in top clubs europei dove lotteranno per vincere Champions.
> 
> ...



Intanto disputano un ottavo di champions e lo fanno bene.

Fare bene scouting significa proprio saper prendere giocatori validi per i mezzi che si hanno e farlo in modo coerente al sistema tattico.

Parlando di payroll, l'Atalanta spende 50 milioni all'anno e giocano in champions, fai te.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> lascia stare va. le vette maggiori dell'imbarazzo le provo quando leggo i thread sull'atalanta. spero proprio non ci leggano i tifosi delle altre squadre e in particolare i loro perchè a vedere tutto questo rosicamento godranno come matti. prima erano una squadretta che prima o poi sarebbe crollata, gasperini uno scarsone, poi ci hanno rubato la champions grazie agli arbitri, poi non bisognava farli giocare nello stadio e poi adesso sono diventati dopati.





Lambro ha scritto:


> Che poi basta andare a vedersi le statistiche dei khm percorsi e vedi che il primo è 28esimo e non gioca mai, Castagne.
> Cosi' tanto per dire eh.
> Dei nostri neanche uno, forse sai cos'è?
> E' che vediamo sempre il Milan passeggiare ormai da anni e appena vediamo una squadra che corre ci sembra dopata.
> Intanto ora pare che le bombe stiano finendo visto che il Valencia sta risalendo piuttosto nettamente in partita.



vabbè ma abituati alle partite nostre ci saranno almeno una ventina di alte squadre che quando le guardi sembra un sport diverso. poi magari c'è un sacco di doping diffuso eh, ma non mi sembra un problema limitato all'atalanta nel caso.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Febbraio 2020)

Solo invidia per loro... come tutti quelli che li accusano di doping... solo che io lo ammetto 

Com'era quella storia che l'Atalanta non meritava la Champions?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

l'Atalanta in difesa regala sempre il pallone al Valencia, se sfruttassero tutte queste palle il risultato sarebbe ben diverso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> vabbè ma abituati alle partite nostre ci saranno almeno una ventina di alte squadre che quando le guardi sembra un sport diverso. poi magari c'è un sacco di doping diffuso eh, ma non mi sembra un problema limitato all'atalanta nel caso.



La Lazio sta ottenendo risultati superiori ma nessuno ha sollevato dubbi di doping, non conta solo quanto vinci ma come lo fai, questi qua hanno un rendimento costante per 95 minuti da Settembre a Maggio.



LukeLike ha scritto:


> Solo invidia per loro... come tutti quelli che li accusano di doping... solo che io lo ammetto
> 
> Com'era quella storia che l'Atalanta non meritava la Champions?



L’anno scorso hanno avuto tre partite almeno regalate: all’Olimpico con la Lazio dove Wallace fa tre errori da serie D e regala loro la vittoria (casualmente, sia chiaro, poi la Lazio vincerà la Coppa Italia contro l’Atalanta, mica c’è stato un do tu des visto che la Lazio era già fuori dalla corsa CL e non gli restava altro che la Coppa Italia, mentre l’Atalanta poteva centrare una storica qualificazione CL, figuriamoci), a Sassuolo dove dopo essere andati in vantaggio Berardi si fa espellere in maniera assurda e allo Stadium dove gli regalarono il punticino che serviva a tenerci fuori.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che conta solo lo scatto, parlavo in riferimento alla tua frase sui km percorsi.
> 
> In ogni caso no problem, vedremo la carriera che faranno questi prodigiosi calciatori, ok? Se sono questi davvero non avranno problemi a riconfermarsi lontano da Bergamo.



Tirami fuori un nome del Deportivo la coruna che si sia confermato , quello dei primi anni 2000, fuori dal club.
Oppure tirami fuori uno del Valencia e nominami tutti i fallimenti ,sono decine.
Quelli che escono dall'Arsenal son quasi sempre dei bidoni conclamati, dimmene uno che si è confermato e dimmi tutti i fallimenti.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si certo a me pare qualsiasi giocare uscito da li abbia poi combinato poco.. invece quelli che vanno li diventano fenomeni.



lo scouting lo posso capire per giocatori sconosciuti che vengono dall'estero, ma il cambio di rendimento del papu gomez pre-atalanta (ai tempi del catania), o zapata ai tempi di sampdoria, napoli e udinese sono molto diversi-

prima erano discreti giocatori, andando lì hanno svoltato.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Lazio sta ottenendo risultati superiori ma nessuno ha sollevato dubbi di doping, non conta solo quanto vinci ma come lo fai, questi qua hanno un rendimento costante per 95 minuti da Settembre a Maggio.



tanto costante non mi pare l'anno scorso hanno fatto quarti mica hanno vinto lo scudetto. in champions avevano zero punti dopo le prime tra partite. anche oggi potevano prenderne tre o quattro e non è detto che il ritorno è così scontato. io non ci vedo niente di più che una squadra e società organizzate bene che hanno preso un periodo abbastanza irripetibile credo. come in passato è successo a realtà anche magari addirittura più "piccole" dell'atalanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tirami fuori un nome del Deportivo la coruna che si sia confermato , quello dei primi anni 2000, fuori dal club.
> Oppure tirami fuori uno del Valencia e nominami tutti i fallimenti ,sono decine.
> Quelli che escono dall'Arsenal son quasi sempre dei bidoni conclamati, dimmene uno che si è confermato e dimmi tutti i fallimenti.



Sul Deportivo sfondi una porta aperta, ricordi cosa ha scritto Pirlo nel suo libro?

Gli altri esempi per non sono calzanti, perché non è solo un problema di confermarsi, ma di distanza abissale tra le prestazioni in un dato luogo e altrove, che quando sono troppe e reiterate fanno venire ovviamente sospetti, specie se la differenza abissale nelle prestazioni è sotto l’aspetto atletico.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> lo scouting lo posso capire per giocatori sconosciuti che vengono dall'estero, ma il cambio di rendimento del papu gomez pre-atalanta (ai tempi del catania), o zapata ai tempi di sampdoria, napoli e udinese sono molto diversi-
> 
> prima erano discreti giocatori, andando lì hanno svoltato.



Esatto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Sto arbitro fischia troppo comunque


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> lo scouting lo posso capire per giocatori sconosciuti che vengono dall'estero, ma il cambio di rendimento del papu gomez pre-atalanta (ai tempi del catania), o zapata ai tempi di sampdoria, napoli e udinese sono molto diversi-
> 
> prima erano discreti giocatori, andando lì hanno svoltato.



Gli attaccanti nell'Atalanta sono un discorso diverso.

Quello che colpisce è il ritmo che mantengono i centrocampisti.

Gomez Zapata Ilicic sono favoriti dal gioco che fa il resto della squadra. Il talento lo hanno sempre avuto.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sul Deportivo sfondi una porta aperta, ricordi cosa ha scritto Pirlo nel suo libro?
> 
> Gli altri esempi per non sono calzanti, perché non è solo un problema di confermarsi, ma di distanza abissale tra le prestazioni in un dato luogo e altrove, che quando sono troppe e reiterate fanno venire ovviamente sospetti, specie se la differenza abissale nelle prestazioni è sotto l’aspetto atletico.
> 
> ...



Guarda , a me sembra che abbiano concesso tante palle gol al Valencia, come funzionerebbe questa bomba magica quindi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> tanto costante non mi pare l'anno scorso hanno fatto quarti mica hanno vinto lo scudetto. in champions avevano zero punti dopo le prime tra partite. anche oggi potevano prenderne tre o quattro e non è detto che il ritorno è così scontato. io non ci vedo niente di più che una squadra e società organizzate bene che hanno preso un periodo abbastanza irripetibile credo. come in passato è successo a realtà anche magari addirittura più "piccole" dell'atalanta.



Per vincere lo scudetto serve la qualità, non basta l’atletismo. Se non c’è anche la qualità risultati da scudetto non li ottieni. Ci vedrei quello che dici tu se non ci fossero una serie di fattori (in primis atletici e in secundis di confronto tra le prestazioni a Bergamo e altrove) che mi fanno (a e molti altri) pensare male.

La Lazio non ha molti mezzi in più dell’Atalanta ma mai mi ha fatto venire in mente queste cose. Anche perché loro la qualità ce l’hanno davvero (pensiamo solo al centrocampo).



Lambro ha scritto:


> Guarda , a me sembra che abbiano concesso tante palle gol al Valencia, come funzionerebbe questa bomba magica quindi?



Non c’entra niente, la Juve del primo Lippi era drasticamente più forte dell’Atalanta ed era stradopata (vedere mia firma), questo però ha portato a Torino una sola CL. Il doping aumenta le prestazioni sportive, non ti rende invincibile. Certo l’avesse preso il Milan di Ancelotti avrebbe probabilmente vinto quattro o cinque CL tra il 2002/2003 e il 2006/2007.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2020)

Il 4-1 è un risultato bugiardissimo comunque, non le ho contate, ma in quanto a occasioni nitide il Valencia ne ha avute quasi più dell'Atalanta

Al ritorno è apertissima secondo me


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2020)

Atalanta o non Atalanta so soltanto che stanno apparecchiando una fase finale di Champions per i gobbi che al confronto il torneo estivo tra panettieri del mio paese sembra un mondiale.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2020)

L’Atalanta ad un certo punto ha mollato, e il Valencia avrebbe potuto anche pareggiare con tutte le occasioni sbagliate.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Dopati o no, è la testa che comanda tutto. All'Atalanta probabilmente c'è un ambiente ideale di crescita, più un metodo psicologico/motivazionale che fa rendere di più i giocatori. Poi magari ci mette del suo anche Gasperini.

Noi dovremmo saperlo bene. E' bastato (si fa per dire) un Ibrahimovic quasi fermo per vedere tutta un'altra squadra. Se non conta la testa ...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Atalanta o non Atalanta so soltanto che stanno apparecchiando una fase finale di Champions per i gobbi che al confronto il torneo estivo tra panettieri del mio paese sembra un mondiale.



Se ai quarti dovesse esserci Juve-Atalanta purtroppo avremo la conferma che anche i sorteggi sono pilotati. Anche perché lo scansamento dei bergamosci non è manco quotato, in tale scenario. Non ci resterà che sperare nelle semifinali e nella finale, anche se solo arrivare in semifinale darà ai gobbi risorse economiche importanti (Ravezzani a Dicembre era stato chiaro: alla Gobba serve arrivare almeno in semifinale di CL, col bilancio che hanno, e non è detto che basterebbe, per non doversi ridimensionare).


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per vincere lo scudetto serve la qualità, non basta l’atletismo. Se non c’è anche la qualità risultati da scudetto non li ottieni. Ci vedrei quello che dici tu se non ci fossero una serie di fattori (in primis atletici e in secundis di confronto tra le prestazioni a Bergamo e altrove) che mi fanno (a e molti altri) pensare male.
> 
> La Lazio non ha molti mezzi in più dell’Atalanta ma mai mi ha fatto venire in mente queste cose. Anche perché loro la qualità ce l’hanno davvero (pensiamo solo al centrocampo).
> 
> ...



guarda ma io alla fine non discuto tanto sta cosa dell'essere dopati o meno (cioè io non sono d'accordo ma sono opinioni). quello che mi impressiona sempre è l'acredine di avercela con questi. la fissazione. cioè L'ATALANTA maremma. chi se ne strafrega dell'atalanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> guarda ma io alla fine non discuto tanto sta cosa dell'essere dopati o meno (cioè io non sono d'accordo ma sono opinioni). quello che mi impressiona sempre è l'acredine di avercela con questi. la fissazione. cioè L'ATALANTA maremma. chi se ne strafrega dell'atalanta.



Me se strafregherei se l’anno scorso il sistema non avesse regalato loro una qualificazione CL ai nostri danni (le partite all’Olimpico contro la Lazio -poi ovviamente ripagata con la vittoria della Coppa Italia- con la Juve allo Ndranghetus Stadium e contro lo Scansuolo gridano vendetta, vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/atalanta-...treaming-vt86357-post2008827.html#post2008827 ).


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dopati o no, è la testa che comanda tutto. All'Atalanta probabilmente c'è un ambiente ideale di crescita, più un metodo psicologico/motivazionale che fa rendere di più i giocatori. Poi magari ci mette del suo anche Gasperini.
> 
> Noi dovremmo saperlo bene. E' bastato (si fa per dire) un Ibrahimovic quasi fermo per vedere tutta un'altra squadra. Se non conta la testa ...



Ehh ma Ibrahimovic avrà portato le bombe buone dalla svezia si vede 
E' chiaro, chiarissimo, che valgano tante cose che facciano la differenza, tra l'altro l'Atalanta ha investito molto bene anche con i tifosi facendo mosse intelligentissime fin dalle scuole bergamasche per fidelizzare la tifoseria, che è tra le migliori d'Italia per il tifo ed il chiasso che fanno.
Ora hanno un ciclo maturo, non ci son tanti 20enni nella squadra titolare,ci sono molti giocatori maturi e tecnici.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il 4-1 è un risultato bugiardissimo comunque, non le ho contate, ma in quanto a occasioni nitide il Valencia ne ha avute quasi più dell'Atalanta
> 
> Al ritorno è apertissima secondo me



partita che poteva finire tranquillamente 4-4 da quel poco che ho visto


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tirare fuori la storia del doping dell'Atalanta stasera è ridicolo, visto che il Valencia ha corso quanto e più di loro. A fare la differenza è stata la qualità nell'ultimo terzo di campo, l'efficacia davanti alla porta, visto che quella sega di Maxi Gomez si è mangiato almeno tre gol che avrebbe segnato anche un bambino di sette anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ehh ma Ibrahimovic avrà portato le bombe buone dalla svezia si vede
> E' chiaro, chiarissimo, che valgano tante cose che facciano la differenza, tra l'altro l'Atalanta ha investito molto bene anche con i tifosi facendo mosse intelligentissime fin dalle scuole bergamasche per fidelizzare la tifoseria, che è tra le migliori d'Italia per il tifo ed il chiasso che fanno.
> Ora hanno un ciclo maturo, non ci son 20enni nella squadra titolare,ci sono molti giocatori maturi e tecnici.



Veramente i bergamosci hanno una delle tifoserie più violente e piene di teste di ***.zo d’Italia. Giusto per la cronaca. Ormai noi milanisti (alcuni) siamo sempre pronti a leccare il deretano a chiunque, ma se c’è una tifoseria che non va presa come modello è proprio quella bergamoscia, non scherziamo. Va bene ormai avere il complesso dell’inferiore Fantozziano ma qui si esagera.


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Veramente i bergamosci hanno una delle tifoserie più violente e piene di teste di ***.zo d’Italia. Giusto per la cronaca.



Parlo dello stadio, stasera han fatto un chiasso incredibile, c'hanno l'entusiasmo e una squadra che lo attiva.
Lo so benissimo chi sono i bergamaschi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Parlo dello stadio, stasera han fatto un chiasso incredibile, c'hanno l'entusiasmo e una squadra che lo attiva.
> Lo so benissimo chi sono i bergamaschi.



L’entusiasmo non gli manca, e ci mancherebbe pure che una squadra come la loro che è sempre stata nell’oblio (nel quale torneranno presto, e spero che sarà per nostra mano: il Diavolo non dimentica, come non ha dimenticato le due fatal Verona del ‘73 e del ‘90, spedendo, o meglio, dando loro la spinta decisiva, i veronesi in B ben due volte, nel 2002 e nel 2018: due retrocessioni in Serie B per le due fatal Verona. Coi bergamosci arriverà il redde rationem per l’anno scorso e per il 5-0 di quest’anno, tempo al tempo) non avesse una tifoseria entusiasta ora come ora.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, ma che gli danno da mangiare a questi?



Infatti io andrei a spiare cosa mangiano di nascosto. Bistecche al sangue e birra, cotechini e lambrusco, dove vuoi andare con le diete da modelle anoressiche?


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho visto la partita, ma leggo che qui si rosica moltissimo.
Sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi, l'anno scorso non siamo riusciti a superare il girone di EL, questi hanno mezzo piede nei quarti di CL (noi non ci andiamo dall'anno dopo lo scudetto). 
Inutile lamentarsi, se siamo rimasti a casa dall'Europa che conta è perché siamo meno forti, mentre loro hanno un sistema di gioco collaudato che esalta i loro giocatori. Merito della società, di Gasperini e dei giocatori. Perché non può essere tutta fortuna, non c'è mica una bacchetta magica. Meriti loro, basta. Noi ne abbiamo presi 5 da questi eh
Poi magari al ritorno non passano e tutti si fanno una risata, ma è indubbio che stanno facendo cose incredibili e che ognuno di noi farebbe scambio di situazioni e di prestazioni con loro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gli attaccanti nell'Atalanta sono un discorso diverso.
> 
> Quello che colpisce è il ritmo che mantengono i centrocampisti.
> 
> Gomez Zapata Ilicic sono favoriti dal gioco che fa il resto della squadra. Il talento lo hanno sempre avuto.



Infatti si sottovaluta sempre la sinergia: a Calcio si gioca in 11 e quando due o tre alzano il livello degli altri, questi altri giocano meglio, innalzando a loro volta il rendimento dei tre forti: è un circolo virtuoso. Come si vede nella Lazio e come lo stiamo vedendo anche all'ultimo Milan, in musura minore.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Jens Bangsbo... dovremmo ingaggiarlo noi



Sono buoni nel latte questi Bangsbo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma leggo che qui si rosica moltissimo.
> Sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi, l'anno scorso non siamo riusciti a superare il girone di EL, questi hanno mezzo piede nei quarti di CL (noi non ci andiamo dall'anno dopo lo scudetto).
> Inutile lamentarsi, se siamo rimasti a casa dall'Europa che conta è perché siamo meno forti, mentre loro hanno un sistema di gioco collaudato che esalta i loro giocatori. Merito della società, di Gasperini e dei giocatori. Perché non può essere tutta fortuna, non c'è mica una bacchetta magica. Meriti loro, basta. Noi ne abbiamo presi 5 da questi eh
> Poi magari al ritorno non passano e tutti si fanno una risata, ma è indubbio che stanno facendo cose incredibili e che ognuno di noi farebbe scambio di situazioni e di prestazioni con loro



L’anno scorso rimanemmo fuori per ben altri motivi che non un banale “sono più forti”. Prima di tutto gli arbitraggi che ci affossarono e ci tolsero almeno cinque punti (così come nel 2012/2013 invece ci trascinarono in CL a forza di rigori regalati, io ammetto anche quando ci favoriscono), in secondo luogo con Lazio, Juve e Scansuolo che si scansarono contro di loro in maniera plateale.

L’anno scorso la qualificazione CL ci è stata rubata, punto e stop (il manifesto delle nefandezze arbitrali che subimmo sono il rigore di Kolarov su Suso all’Olimpico e il fallo di mano clamoroso di Alex Sandro al Ndranghetus Stadium, ce ne sono anche molti altri ma quelli furono i più eclatanti, roba da ufficio inchieste). Così come nel 2012/2013 ci è stata regalata. E quelli che ho esposto sono fatti, anche secondo le classifiche senza errori arbitrali nel 2012/2013 avemmo molti più punti di quelli meritati grazie agli arbitri mentre l’anno scorso ben cinque in meno a causa degli arbitri.

Ma molti milanisti ormai ammetterebbero solo la seconda (cioè i regali del 2012/2013) mentre i furti dell’anno scorso passano in cavalleria e anzi ci prostriamo a chi ci ha usurpato il posto CL grazie al sistema compiacente dicendo che hanno meritato in pieno (naturalmente è del tutto casuale che una Lazio fuori dalla lotta CL perda in casa contro l’Atalanta in lotta CL con un loro difensore, nella fattispecie Wallace, che per l’occasione si scopre materiale da Serie D e fa errori che Zapata nei suoi tempi peggiori in confronto era Beckenbauer, e che poi la stessa Lazio vinca la CL contro l’Atalanta, mica esistono nel calcio gli scambi di favori, se non per i rosiconi terrapiattisti). Il milanista 2.0: il vassallo perfetto. Perdente, bastonato anche oltre i suoi già ampi demeriti e sempre pronto a mettersi a pecora con tanto di Pjur Back-Door sempre a portata di mano (e purtroppo anche Paolo l’altra sera dopo la partita con la Juve ha dato un pessimo esempio in questo senso).

Nella prima metà degli anni ‘80 eravamo sconfitti ma mai perdenti. Sono riusciti a renderci ciò che non siamo mai stati: perdenti nel DNA. Inferiori non solo sul campo, ma dentro, inferiori dentro. Dei patetici Fantozzi del pallone che ormai hanno la sconfitta, l’oblio e il senso di inferiorità marchiati a fuoco nel DNA.

Non deve essere stato facile ridurre una delle tifoserie più fiere al mondo in questo stato, bisogna fare a chi di dovere (e sappiamo benissimo chi) i complimenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2020)

Questo intanto è in un articolo di Repubblica.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo intanto è in un articolo di Repubblica.



Secondo me non ci stiamo rendendo tanto conto di quello che è successo stasera... come momento storico dico.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ci stiamo rendendo tanto conto di quello che è successo stasera... come momento storico dico.



Questi vincono la Champion's.......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questi vincono la Champion's.......



E l’anno prossimo fanno il triplete.......

Spero in un quarto di finale al Bernabeu o a Monaco di Baviera, dove verranno immediatamente riportati alla loro naturale dimensione.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E l’anno prossimo fanno il triplete.......



Il triplete no, ma la coppa è diversa, la coppa è legata alla magia, alle emozioni e all'alchimia. Non è una maratona. Il porto ha vinto una coppa non si sa come... ora come ora potrebbero battere chiunque, sono in stato di grazia, devono solo essere fortunati nei sorteggi e nelle circostanze.


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo intanto è in un articolo di Repubblica.


Aspetta che adesso arriva quello che dice che rosichi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il triplete no, ma la coppa è diversa, la coppa è legata alla magia, alle emozioni e all'alchimia. Non è una maratona. Il porto ha vinto una coppa non si sa come... ora come ora potrebbero battere chiunque, sono in stato di grazia, devono solo essere fortunati nei sorteggi e nelle circostanze.



Ripeto



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero in un quarto di finale al Bernabeu o a Monaco di Baviera, dove verranno immediatamente riportati alla loro naturale dimensione.



Non hanno la squadra per vincere la CL, non scherziamo. Va bene che ormai noi esaltiamo tutti ma stiamo coi piedi per terra. Ai quarti di finale non rimarrà alcuna squadra alla loro portata, da battere.



MarcoG ha scritto:


> ora come ora potrebbero battere chiunque, sono in stato di grazia



Vediamoli contro squadre vere invece che contro questo ridicolo Valencia.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo intanto è in un articolo di Repubblica.



Che poi sincero, a pelle sono i colori che mi danno fastidio....


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto



Dai, ammetti che eri fra quelli che non pensava avrebbero passato i gironi (io lo ero).... ora sono ai quarti, praticamente dove arriva la juve di solito... brrr


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso rimanemmo fuori per ben altri motivi che non un banale “sono più forti”. Prima di tutto gli arbitraggi che ci affossarono e ci tolsero almeno cinque punti (così come nel 2012/2013 invece ci trascinarono in CL a forza di rigori regalati, io ammetto anche quando ci favoriscono), in secondo luogo con Lazio, Juve e Scansuolo che si scansarono contro di loro in maniera plateale.
> 
> L’anno scorso la qualificazione CL ci è stata rubata, punto e stop (il manifesto delle nefandezze arbitrali che subimmo sono il rigore di Kolarov su Suso all’Olimpico e il fallo di mano clamoroso di Alex Sandro al Ndranghetus Stadium, ce ne sono anche molti altri ma quelli furono i più eclatanti, roba da ufficio inchieste). Così come nel 2012/2013 ci è stata regalata. E quelli che ho esposto sono fatti, anche secondo le classifiche senza errori arbitrali nel 2012/2013 avemmo molti più punti di quelli meritati grazie agli arbitri mentre l’anno scorso ben cinque in meno a causa degli arbitri.
> 
> ...



È inutile piangersi addosso. Sì, erano più forti e si erano meritati la qualificazione. Qui noi l'anno scorso chiedevamo l'esonero del nostro allenatore, rendiamoci conto. 
Non ricordo cosa successe con la Lazio, ma il Sassuolo nel primo tempo dell'ultima partita aveva lottato eccome, se Berardi è bacato di testa non si può fare niente. E la Juve aveva mollato non solo contro l'Atalanta, ma contro tutte le squadre di serie A dopo aver vinto il campionato con giornate di anticipo. Poi nei complotti CL-finale coppa Italia non ci credo assolutamente.
È invidia, semplice. 
Siamo diventati perdenti? Probabilmente sì, ma bisogna accettarlo. Nessuno teme più il Milan ormai. Non siamo più quelli di un tempo, né in campo né fuori. Lo vedono tutti gli altri e lo dobbiamo capire anche noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> È inutile piangersi addosso. Sì, erano più forti e si erano meritati la qualificazione. Qui noi l'anno scorso chiedevamo l'esonero del nostro allenatore, rendiamoci conto.
> Non ricordo cosa successe con la Lazio, ma il Sassuolo nel primo tempo dell'ultima partita aveva lottato eccome, se Berardi è bacato di testa non si può fare niente. E la Juve aveva mollato non solo contro l'Atalanta, ma contro tutte le squadre di serie A dopo aver vinto il campionato con giornate di anticipo. Poi nei complotti CL-finale coppa Italia non ci credo assolutamente.
> È invidia, semplice.
> Siamo diventati perdenti? Probabilmente sì, ma bisogna accettarlo. Nessuno teme più il Milan ormai. Non siamo più quelli di un tempo, né in campo né fuori. Lo vedono tutti gli altri e lo dobbiamo capire anche noi.




Non è questione di rosicare, l’anno scorso fummo falcidiati dagli arbitri, non vedo perché non ammetterlo. Senza tutti quegli sfavori arbitrali non ci sarebbero mai andati loro al nostro posto, la classifica senza errori arbitrali del 2018/2019 parla chiaro, solo il Toro è stato più danneggiato di noi. E tra i tanti errori arbitrali contro sarebbe bastato che ci dessero il clamoroso rigore di Roma su Suso per andare in CL. Fine, non c’è altro da dire. Sarebbe bastato solo quello, anche lasciando tutti gli altri (e sono stati tanti, secondo le classifiche senza errori arbitrali abbiamo fatto cinque punti in meno di quelli che avremmo dovuto fare)

Più forti o no, senza gli scansamenti di Lazio, Juve e Scansuolo e senza i sicari in maglia gialla non ci sarebbero mai andati, è un dato di fatto. Credi pure al quarzo che ti pare così come sei libero di credere che a Torino con la gobba abbiano strappato quel punticino che gli serviva per puro caso (chissà perché non hanno perso nè vinto, forse perché perdere li avrebbe estromessi e farli vincere sarebbe stato troppo eclatante, ma figuriamoci. A Torino quel giorno festeggiavano in campo in pratica, l’unico che giocava e si impegnava era Mandzukic. Così come l’interista dichiarato Berardi che fa il bacato di testa proprio quando il Sassuolo è in vantaggio, altra causalità), perdente sarai tu, ma lo sei nella mentalità, non sul campo, il che è la cosa peggiore.

Perché chi riconosce i meriti altrui anche dove non ci sono e non riconosce mai quando viene danneggiato (mentre è pronto a riconoscere quando viene favorito) questo è, un perdente, uno col senso di inferiorità marchiato nel DNA. Io sono fatto diversamente, io riconosco quando ci favoriscono (come nel 2012/2013) ma anche quando ci danneggiano, tu prostrati pure. Tu sei un milanista 2.0, io no. 

Perché uno che di fronte alle nefandezze dello scorso anno non ammette che siamo stati danneggiati non è uno che “non si piange addosso”, è uno al quale è stata inculcata la mentalità da vassallo. Goditela tutta, respirala a pieni polmoni, facci il bagno dentro e ripeti quanto hanno meritato rispetto a noi, per fortuna i fatti sono lì a disposizione di tutti, gli arbitraggi vergognosi dello scorso anno pure. Io sono un milanista di altri tempi, c’ero quando questa tifoseria era ben altra roba dallo schifo attuale e non bastano certo otto anni così per farmi cambiare. I milanisti in Serie B erano molto più fieri e infinitamente meno vassalli di molti milanisti attuali.




MarcoG ha scritto:


> Dai, ammetti che eri fra quelli che non pensava avrebbero passato i gironi (io lo ero).... ora sono ai quarti, praticamente dove arriva la juve di solito... brrr



Tanto finirà presto. Non valgono un quarto dell’Ajax dello scorso anno, quindi non mi preoccupa.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> È inutile piangersi addosso. Sì, erano più forti e si erano meritati la qualificazione.



Diciamo anche che quest'anno noi non passavamo i gironi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che quest'anno noi non passavamo i gironi...



Però ci saremmo stati noi ai gironi e non loro con arbitraggi normali e senza i loro scansamenti. Dettaglio ininfluente. Altro dettaglio ininfluente, con la qualificazione CL avremmo dato un gran boost ai ricavi (non avremmo sicuramente accettato la squalifica peraltro, ma saremmo andati al TAS) e ci saremmo andati con una squadra migliore. Basti vedere i miglioramenti fatti dall’Inda da quando è tornata in CL.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di rosicare, l’anno scorso fummo falcidiati dagli arbitri, non vedo perché non ammetterlo. Senza tutti quegli sfavori arbitrali non ci sarebbero mai andati loro al loro posto, la classifica senza errori arbitrali del 2018/2019 parla chiaro, solo il Toro è stato più danneggiato di noi.
> 
> Più forti o no, senza gli scansamenti di Lazio, Juve e Scansuolo non ci sarebbero mai andati, è un dato di fatto. Credi pure al quarzo che ti pare così come sei libero di credere che a Torino con la gobba abbiano strappato quel punticino che gli serviva per puro caso (chissà perché non hanno perso nè vinto, forse perché perdere li avrebbe estromessi e farli vincere sarebbe stato troppo eclatante, ma figuriamoci. Così come l’interista Berardi che fa il bacato di testa proprio quando il Sassuolo è in vantaggio, altra causalità), perdente sarai tu, ma lo sei nella mentalità, non sul campo, il che è la cosa peggiore.
> 
> ...



Riconosco quando una squadra merita dei risultati e quando no.
Meritavamo di andare noi in CL? 
Il Milan di Gattuso? 
Ma dai... dicevamo tutti di no l'anno scorso a campionato in corso. 
Ci fossimo stati noi in CL quest'anno avremmo preso bastonate da tutti.
Siamo stati danneggiati l'anno scorso? Sì, lo so pure io. Ciò non toglie che non meritavamo la Champions perché abbiamo fatto schifo per il 90% delle partite, quindi oggi non mi voglio disperare ancora e gridare allo scandalo. Poi ognuno fa quel che vuole


----------



## Tobi (20 Febbraio 2020)

L'Atalanta è l'emblema di quello che dovrebbe fare il Milan nell'immediato e non dobbiamo vergognarci in questo momento storico di ammetere questo:

Hanno un allenatore che gioca un calcio propositivo, che valorizza il singolo attraverso il collettivo
Hanno alcuni giocatori forti: Ilicic, Gomez, Gosens, Hateboer, Zapata, Muriel e alcuni buonissimi giocatori: Pasalic Freuler De Roon Toloi che rendono questa squadra molto competitiva.

Se al Milan con Donnarumma Hernandez Rebic Ibrahimovic Bennacer e ci metto anche Romagnoli, aggiungi Hateboer a destra al posto di Conti, un Pasalic o De Roon al posto di Kessie, Gomez al posto della turca alzi il tuo livello di competitività e di molto..

Un Sarri in panchina in caso la Juve lo mandi via e torni prepotentemente a lottare per i primi 4 posti.. Mi auguro che a giugno si facciano scelte sensate..


----------



## Pit96 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che quest'anno noi non passavamo i gironi...



L'anno scorso non abbiamo passato quelli di EL, figuriamoci quelli di Champions


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Però ci saremmo stati noi ai gironi e non loro con arbitraggi normali e senza i loro scansamenti. Dettaglio ininfluente. Altro dettaglio ininfluente, con la qualificazione CL avremmo dato un gran boost ai ricavi (non avremmo sicuramente accettato la squalifica peraltro, ma saremmo andati al TAS) e ci saremmo andati con una squadra migliore. Basti vedere i miglioramenti fatti dall’Inda da quando è tornata in CL.



Si ma il mio intervento era per dire che erano e sono oggettivamente una squadra più forte al momento. Non si può negare l'evidenza, noi dipendiamo da Ibra e con lui ce la possiamo giocare con tutti, ma dire che il Milan sia al momento più forte dell'atalanta è smentito dai numeri oltre che dal gioco espresso negli ultimi anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Riconosco quando una squadra merita dei risultati e quando no.
> Meritavamo di andare noi in CL?
> Il Milan di Gattuso?
> Ma dai... dicevamo tutti di no l'anno scorso a campionato in corso.
> ...



Non meritavamo certamente sul piano del gioco, chi dice il contrario? Ma andarci sarebbe stato fondamentale per noi, anche dal punto di vista del budget che avremmo avuto per rinforzare la squadra. Non avremmo certo avuto una squadra al livello dell’Inter di quest’anno, ma una più forte di questo schifo certamente.

Quindi un conto è il piano del gioco, un conto è una qualificazione che sarebbe stata cruciale (e meritata, perché non avevamo rubato nulla, se tu fai catenaccio e vinci per carità, di sicuro non entri nella storia del calcio, ma quel Milan non doveva entrarci, doveva solo rientrare in quello stramaledetto circolo virtuoso) anche per i ricavi. Scusa per i toni di prima, non ce l’ho con te ma con una certa mentalità che so anche chi l’ha creata artatamente e mi fa infuriare perché mostra cosa sia stato fatto a questo club e al nostro tifo in questi anni.



MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si ma il mio intervento era per dire che erano e sono oggettivamente una squadra più forte al momento. Non si può negare l'evidenza, noi dipendiamo da Ibra e con lui ce la possiamo giocare con tutti, ma dire che il Milan sia al momento più forte dell'atalanta è smentito dai numeri oltre che dal gioco espresso negli ultimi anni.



E chi l’ha detto che siamo più forti dell’Atalanta? Manco l’anno scorso lo eravamo, ma senza i sicari in maglia gialla e scansamenti vari saremmo andati noi in CL. Io una qualificazione la giudico immeritata quando ricevo favori come nel 2013 (dove strameritava la Fiorentina di Perdella), non certo quando pur giocando male faccio risultati senza ricevere favori.

Se adesso siamo questo schifo lo dobbiamo anche, e forse soprattutto, alla non qualificazione CL dello scorso anno (il secondo fattore è la mancanza di sponsorizzazioni, anche nella misura ammessa dalla UEFA, della proprietà). Avremmo una squadra ben diversa adesso, non da scudetto (ci vorrebbero almeno due o tre anni di fila in CL per costruire una squadra con quel potenziale) ma da terzo/quarto posto in scioltezza e da lì avremmo potuto crescere.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E chi l’ha detto che siamo più forti dell’Atalanta?



E ma tutto allora dipende da cosa si intende per "merito". Non si può dire che non siamo andati in coppa per gli errori arbitrali, non lo abbiamo fatto perché siamo delle capre. Loro sono stati in parte fortunati nel calendario, in parte spinti... ma ciò non toglie che non meritavamo la coppa più di quanto la meritasse una fiorentina a caso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> E ma tutto allora dipende da cosa si intende per "merito". Non si può dire che non siamo andati in coppa per gli errori arbitrali, non lo abbiamo fatto perché siamo delle capre. Loro sono stati in parte fortunati nel calendario, in parte spinti... ma ciò non toglie che non meritavamo la coppa più di quanto la meritasse una fiorentina a caso.



L’anno scorso la meritavamo perché senza essere distrutti dagli arbitri ci saremmo andati noi, su questo c’è poco da dire. Cosa vuole dire “siamo delle capre”? Se gli arbitri avessero fatto il loro senza danneggiarci nè favorirci avremmo chiuso a 73 punti. Diamine, sarebbe bastato il rigore su Suso a Roma pur mantenendo tutti gli altri errori arbitrali a nostro sfavore per farci chiudere a 70 punti. Quella squadra valeva 73 punti, cioè i cinque punti che ci sono stati tolti? No, non ne valeva manco 68 se è per questo, ma che vuol dire? Se Rino aveva trovato il modo di farci ottenere molti punti ben venga, il calcio non è una esibizione circense, nel 2005 perdemmo col Liverpool pur meritando, sul piano del gioco, la vittoria in maniera abissale, mentre nel 2007 meritavano loro (sebbene non in misura paragonabile a noi nel 2005 dove eravamo uno dei Milan più belli di sempre).

Merita chi fa punti o chi vince senza godere di vantaggi indebiti, fine. Cioè ma che mentalità è questa? Quindi se fai catenaccio anni ‘60 perché hai una squadra di pippe che giocando in maniera più aperta prende tranvate sui denti allora devi stare fuori dalle coppe e se gli arbitri ti danneggiano non puoi dire che la qualificazione ti è stata mandata in vacca da loro?


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso la meritavamo perché senza essere distrutti dagli arbitri ci saremmo andati noi, su questo c’è poco da dire. Cosa vuole dire “siamo delle capre”? Se gli arbitri avessero fatto il loro senza danneggiarci nè favorirci avremmo chiuso a 73 punti. Diamine, sarebbe bastato il rigore su Suso a Roma pur mantenendo tutti gli altri errori arbitrali a nostro favore per farci chiudere a 70 punti. Quella squadra valeva 73 punti, cioè i cinque punti che ci sono stati tolti? No, non ne valeva manco 68 se è per questo, ma che vuol dire? Se Rino aveva trovato il modo di farci ottenere molti punti ben venga, il calcio non è una esibizione circense, nel 2005 perdemmo col Liverpool pur meritando, sul piano del gioco, la vittoria in maniera abissale, mentre nel 2007 meritavano loro (sebbene non in misura paragonabile a noi nel 2005 dove eravamo uno dei Milan più belli di sempre).
> 
> Merita chi fa punti o chi vince senza godere di vantaggi indebiti, fine. Cioè ma che mentalità è questa? Quindi se fai catenaccio anni ‘60 perché hai una squadra di pippe che giocando in maniera più aperta prende tranvate sui denti allora devi stare fuori dalle coppe e se gli arbitri ti danneggiano non puoi dire che la qualificazione ti è stata mandata in vacca da loro?



Questo genere di discorsi di solito sono ad appannaggio degli interisti. A me piace lavorare su me stesso, perché di certo del milan dello scorso anno non sono per nulla soddisfatto. Il merito prescinde da chi fa più punti, è qualcosa che sposa l'etica oltre che il risultato. L'atalanta è una signora squadra, con tutta l'antipatia che posso provare per loro, non ho dubbi a riconoscere che ci sono stati superiori da anni, come mentalità, gioco, risultati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questo genere di discorsi di solito sono ad appannaggio degli interisti. A me piace lavorare su me stesso, perché di certo del milan dello scorso anno non sono per nulla soddisfatto. Il merito prescinde da chi fa più punti, è qualcosa che sposa l'etica oltre che il risultato. L'atalanta è una signora squadra, con tutta l'antipatia che posso provare per loro, non ho dubbi a riconoscere che ci sono stati superiori da anni, come mentalità, gioco, risultati.



Pure io preferisco giocare bene, ma quello che stai dicendo tu è che se una squadra gioca male e fa catenaccio non può lamentarsi se gli arbitri la affossano e la lasciano fuori dalla CL, questo perdonami ma va molto di più contro l’etica.

Anche perché se vogliamo parlare di etica l’Atalanta ha beneficiato di scansamenti evidentissimi, quello è forse più etico del giocare male e fare catenaccio? Ma di che parliamo, dai...

Non è un discorso da interisti, con la CL ora avremmo una squadra ben più forte e ci saremmo risparmiati questo Milan osceno, è un dato di fatto. Credi che io sia soddisfatto del Milan dello scorso anno? Ovviamente no, ma sta di fatto che la CL ci spettava se gli arbitri non avessero indirizzato le partite contro di noi (non so se volontariamente o no, anche se casi come quello di Roma e dello Stadium a Torino fanno pensare), qui inizia e qui finisce tutto. Non c’è davvero altro da dire.

Agli interisti va bene tornare in CL e riavviare il circolo virtuoso dei ricavi anche con una partita da ufficio inchieste come quella del fallo di De Vrij che era già stato preso dall’Inda e venne mandato in campo, il mio discorso non c’entrava nulla con quello, noi i punti li facevamo regolarmente, senza quel tipo di favori e situazioni strane, non giocavamo bene perché non avevamo la rosa per farlo, fine, ma andando in CL ci saremmo rinforzati molto, anche perché un Milan in CL può sfruttare il suo potenziale che è infinitamente superiore a quello dell’Atalanta, con la guadagnata visibilità, gli sponsor che arriverebbero, l’aumento dei ricavi e così via.

La tua mentalità è qualcosa di mai visto, stai sostanzialmente dicendo che se una squadra propone un calcio pessimo poi non può lamentarsi se gli arbitri fanno sì che la medesima abbia meno punti di quelli che dovrebbe avere, cioè ripigliati perché questi discorsi qui proprio non si possono sentire, sono l’antisportività per eccellenza. E solo alcuni milanisti li fanno riguardo alla propria squadra.

Quando il calcio sarà una esibizione circense o ci saranno più punti assegnati in base al bel gioco avrai ragione.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso la meritavamo perché senza essere distrutti dagli arbitri ci saremmo andati noi, su questo c’è poco da dire. Cosa vuole dire “siamo delle capre”? Se gli arbitri avessero fatto il loro senza danneggiarci nè favorirci avremmo chiuso a 73 punti. Diamine, sarebbe bastato il rigore su Suso a Roma pur mantenendo tutti gli altri errori arbitrali a nostro favore per farci chiudere a 70 punti. Quella squadra valeva 73 punti, cioè i cinque punti che ci sono stati tolti? No, non ne valeva manco 68 se è per questo, ma che vuol dire? Se Rino aveva trovato il modo di farci ottenere molti punti ben venga, il calcio non è una esibizione circense, nel 2005 perdemmo col Liverpool pur meritando, sul piano del gioco, la vittoria in maniera abissale, mentre nel 2007 meritavano loro (sebbene non in misura paragonabile a noi nel 2005 dove eravamo uno dei Milan più belli di sempre).
> 
> Merita chi fa punti o chi vince senza godere di vantaggi indebiti, fine. Cioè ma che mentalità è questa? Quindi se fai catenaccio anni ‘60 perché hai una squadra di pippe che giocando in maniera più aperta prende tranvate sui denti allora devi stare fuori dalle coppe e se gli arbitri ti danneggiano non puoi dire che la qualificazione ti è stata mandata in vacca da loro?



Tutte le tue tesi cosí certe e sicure sono basate sul rigore non concesso in Juve Milan al 35esimo del primo tempo sullo 0 a 0,gara poi finita 2 a 1 e sul rigore su Suso al 7 minuto della ripresa sull'1 a 1. Nulla può dire con la tua estrema certezza che sarebbero stati assolutissimamente 6 punti, non si era al 90esimo eh. Io non sono un tifoso scaduto, un 2.0,essere tifosi non deve per forza dire esser sempre faziosi a prescindere, l'atalanta ha avuto episodi fortunati ma sta di fatto che se l'empoli non faceva palo al 90 ci saremmo andati noi, noi che per inciso rispetto alle prime 4 avevamo fatto mediamente un calcio indecente.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pure io preferisco giocare bene, ma quello che stai dicendo tu è che se una squadra gioca male e fa catenaccio non può lamentarsi se gli arbitri la affossano e la lasciano fuori dalla CL, questo perdonami ma va molto di più contro l’etica.
> 
> Anche perché se vogliamo parlare di etica l’Atalanta ha beneficiato di scansamenti evidentissimi, quello è forse più etico del giocare male e fare catenaccio? Ma di che parliamo, dai...
> 
> ...



Anche il concetto di catenaccio va rivisto. Esiste il catenaccio fatto bene, con contropiedi, esiste il catenaccio necessario (vedi inter-barcellona del triplete), esiste il difendersi e basta, il calcio nostro dello scorso anno, dove la fase offensiva non esisteva, il gioco non esisteva, la difesa esisteva ogni tanto ed eravamo dove eravamo in virtù di un filotto in parte fortunoso, che ci ha semplicemente illuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tutte le tue tesi cosí certe e sicure sono basate sul rigore non concesso in Juve Milan al 35esimo del primo tempo sullo 0 a 0,gara poi finita 2 a 1 e sul rigore su Suso al 7 minuto della ripresa sull'1 a 1. Nulla può dire con la tua estrema certezza che sarebbero stati assolutissimamente 6 punti, non si era al 90esimo eh. Io non sono un tifoso scaduto, un 2.0,essere tifosi non deve per forza dire esser sempre faziosi a prescindere, l'atalanta ha avuto episodi fortunati ma sta di fatto che se l'empoli non faceva palo al 90 ci saremmo andati noi, noi che per inciso rispetto alle prime 4 avevamo fatto mediamente un calcio indecente.



Non ci siamo capiti Lambro, il rigore di Kolarov e quello allo Stadium sono solo gli esempi più eclatanti, ma avrei potuto tirarne fuori molti altri. Sarebbe bastato che ne mancasse uno di tutti quelli per farci avere uno o più punti in più che ci servivano per andare in CL. Pur lasciando tutti gli altri errori ai nostri danni. 

Per inciso, l’Inda lo scorso anno non è che facesse un gioco molto migliore del nostro eh, ma sta di fatto che se non fossero andati in CL sarebbe stato un bagno di sangue la scorsa estate, altroché Conte, Lukaku, Barella ed Eriksen.

Io non mi lamento dell’Inda lo scorso anno perché vincere con l’Empoli a San Siro (diversamente dal 2017/2018, con la partita a Roma con la Lazio che è una vergogna vera) con Handa che fa miracoli su miracoli e l’Empoli che prende due traverse a tempo scaduto è fortuna, ma quello è un altro discorso, la fortuna ci sta, se l’arbitro avesse regalato la vittoria all’Inda sarebbe ben diverso.

P.s: io non sono fazioso, tanto è vero che ho scritto poi volte che la qualificazione CL del 2012/2013 è stata favorita dagli arbitri di brutto. Non essere faziosi non significa riconoscere quando si viene favoriti e glissare quando lo si prende in culo. Quello è essere involontariamente servi del sistema. Basti vedere la differenza nella partita a San Siro con la gobba pochi giorni fa, la differenza tra la reazione di Pioli è quella di Maldini che mi ha deluso molto in quel frangente.

L’anno scorso noi e il Toro con rispettivamente cinque e sette punti in meno a causa degli errori arbitrali siamo stati la squadra più danneggiata in Serie A, al terzo posto il Napoli col suo -4, se poi dobbiamo dire che non conta ricevere torti arbitrali perché tanto magari non avremmo vinto comunque quelle partite allora diciamo pure che nel 2012/2013 non ricevemmo nessun aiuto o che pur ricevendoli furono ininfluenti perchè tanto saremmo andati in CL anche senza quei rigori e avremmo fatto lo stesso 42 punti nel girone di ritorno. Solo che se lo dici ad un tifoso della Viola giustamente si incacchia parecchio.



MarcoG ha scritto:


> Anche il concetto di catenaccio va rivisto. Esiste il catenaccio fatto bene, con contropiedi, esiste il catenaccio necessario (vedi inter-barcellona del triplete), esiste il difendersi e basta, il calcio nostro dello scorso anno, dove la fase offensiva non esisteva, il gioco non esisteva, la difesa esisteva ogni tanto ed eravamo dove eravamo in virtù di un filotto in parte fortunoso, che ci ha semplicemente illuso.



Ma ci sarebbe anche il 2017/2018, dove da quando arrivò Rino a Dicembre fino a fine campionato tenemmo un ritmo da terzo posto. In ogni caso anche la fortuna ha un ruolo, vedi la vittoria dell’Inter lo scorso anno con l’Empoli o il polpaccio di Abbiati all’85’ contro Kallon nell’euroderby di ritorno del 2003 (partita dopo la quale la mia età biologica è stata sempre almeno 25 anni superiore a quella anagrafica  ). 

La fortuna è una delle componenti, essere sistematicamente falciati dai signori in maglia gialla va oltre questo. Poi ripeto, se un giorno a chi gioca bene e vince daranno 4 punti e a chi vince e basta ne daranno 3 allora le cose cambieranno, ma i punti dello scorso anno, pur essendo arrivati con un gioco osceno, orripilante, erano genuini. Chiaramente andando in CL sarebbe stato necessario un cambiamento dell’allenatore e di diversi giocatori, ma il punto rimane.

Altrimenti chiediamo che ci venga restituita la CL del 2005, giocata vergognosamente dal Liverpool che a parte quei dieci minuti per il resto fu annichilito sotto ogni aspetto sia prima che dopo, e se Sheva nei supplementari non fosse stato posseduto dallo spirito di Egidio Calloni l’avremmo portata a casa lo stesso.

Invece in quel caso diciamo (giustamente) che siamo stati puniti per essere rientrati in campo con sufficienza. Cosa successa anche ad Eindhoven peraltro, eh, dove fummo fortunati che Ambro segnò un goal che valeva oro in quanto in trasferta, ma ci spanarono il didietro di brutto. Anche lì partita affrontata con sufficienza dopo il 2-0 dell’andata, contro una squadra molto meno forte di quel Milan che non aveva rivali, ma contro la quale rischiammo alla grande di uscire.

L’anno scorso dovevamo esserci noi in CL, fine, poi sia chiaro, il rimpianto è acquito dalla consapevolezza di quanto sarebbe stato importante (per ragioni tecniche ed economiche) centrare quel traguardo.

Quello che mi da fastidio non è che l’Atalanta sia arrivata in CL, ma il come e il perché ci è arrivata. L’Inter l’anno precedente, nel 2017/2018, la meritò ancora meno, e quella partita con De Vrij è da ufficio inchieste veramente, una roba che se l’avessimo fatta noi ce la farebbero pesare per 20 anni minimo. Quell’anno strameritava la Lazio di andare in CL, infatti spero che quest’anno vinca contro Ndranghetisti e cartonati.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso la meritavamo perché senza essere distrutti dagli arbitri ci saremmo andati noi, su questo c’è poco da dire. Cosa vuole dire “siamo delle capre”? Se gli arbitri avessero fatto il loro senza danneggiarci nè favorirci avremmo chiuso a 73 punti. Diamine, sarebbe bastato il rigore su Suso a Roma pur mantenendo tutti gli altri errori arbitrali a nostro favore per farci chiudere a 70 punti. Quella squadra valeva 73 punti, cioè i cinque punti che ci sono stati tolti? No, non ne valeva manco 68 se è per questo, ma che vuol dire? Se Rino aveva trovato il modo di farci ottenere molti punti ben venga, il calcio non è una esibizione circense, nel 2005 perdemmo col Liverpool pur meritando, sul piano del gioco, la vittoria in maniera abissale, mentre nel 2007 meritavano loro (sebbene non in misura paragonabile a noi nel 2005 dove eravamo uno dei Milan più belli di sempre).
> 
> Merita chi fa punti o chi vince senza godere di vantaggi indebiti, fine. Cioè ma che mentalità è questa? Quindi se fai catenaccio anni ‘60 perché hai una squadra di pippe che giocando in maniera più aperta prende tranvate sui denti allora devi stare fuori dalle coppe e se gli arbitri ti danneggiano non puoi dire che la qualificazione ti è stata mandata in vacca da loro?



l'anno scorso è stata chiaramente una cospirazione per non fare andare il Milan in CL. chiaro come il sole. chi dice che non lo meritavamo è solo un ingenuo,perchè non sa riconoscere il fatto che ci hanno rubato diversi punti. poi che noi ci siamo mangiati occasioni d'oro è vero,però il rigore di Suso a Roma,è stato uno scandalo,che se fosse successo all'inter,Suning e Spalletti avrebbero pianto per mesi. io è questo che non capisco: certi tifosi si sono talmente mediocrizzati,che accettano di farsi prendere per i fondelli dagli arbitri. 

ti dico la mia teoria? secondo me i gobbi non vogliono che noi partecipiamo alla CL perchè ci rialzeremmo in un nano secondo,con merchandising diritti TV e potenza del brand (che nonostante tutto è ancora molto forte). quindi in italia succede lo schifo che succede. se la Roma non puo andare in CL,ci mandiamo la Lazio o l'Atalanta,semplice. il MIlan deve sempre rimanere fuori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> chi dice che non lo meritavamo è solo un ingenuo,perchè non sa riconoscere il fatto che ci hanno rubato diversi punti.



Peggio: è un sottomesso. ricordati Fantozzi che veniva umiliato da tutti e rispondeva “com’è umano lei”. Un certo tipo di milanista attuale è così, è peggio di qualunque ingenuità, è il frutto di anni di stupri morali e umiliazioni di ogni tipo. 

Un certo tipo di milanista attuale lo prende in culo e se sente dolore da la colpa al fatto di non aver applicato una quantità sufficiente di Pjur Back-Door; o di averla applicata male. Non pensa che prenderlo in culo contro la propria volontà sia un filino sbagliato e anzi un grave reato, dice che la colpa è sua perché è troppo avvenente e quindi attira attenzioni indesiderate.  (un po’ come dire che se giochi male non puoi lamentarti se gli arbitri ti danneggiano in ogni modo anche in episodi dove non c’è nè ci può essere dubbio).

Arriva persino, talvolta, ad affermare che la Juve in questi sette anni sia pulita come mai lo è stata nella sua storia.


Veramente, è un caso che andrebbe studiato. Un tempo eravamo la tifoseria più bella e fiera d’Italia, anche nella prima metà degli anni ‘80 eravamo si sconfitti ma mai perdenti, ora una certa parte di tifo milanista è stata resa perdente nel DNA, un qualcosa di impensabile all’epoca dove prendevamo si delle tranvate non da poco ma avevamo mantenuto intatto lo spirito. 



KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ti dico la mia teoria? secondo me i gobbi non vogliono che noi partecipiamo alla CL perchè ci rialzeremmo in un nano secondo,con merchandising diritti TV e potenza del brand (che nonostante tutto è ancora molto forte). quindi in italia succede lo schifo che succede. se la Roma non puo andare in CL,ci mandiamo la Lazio o l'Atalanta,semplice. il MIlan deve sempre rimanere fuori.



Io credo che i gobbi tra noi e l’Inter preferissero l’Inter, anche perché noi anche andando in CL lo scorso anno non avremmo potuto rinforzarci al punto tale da essere loro rivali, al contrario dell’Inda che era ben più avanti di noi.

Quello che è chiaro è che lo scorso anno una delle due milanesi doveva restare fuori. Questo è chiarissimo e ricordo bene che lo disse anche [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] già prima delle ultime due partite.

E infatti... 

Poi che potendo i gobbi ci danneggino è fuori discussione, ma sono sicuro che lo scorso anno a loro avrebbe fatto molto più comodo una qualificazione nostra rispetto a quella dell’Inter, visto che con la Roma che faceva pena e la Lazio peggio eravamo rimasti in gioco solo noi, l’Inda e i bergamosci dopati (solo che se avessero battuto l’Atalanta al Ndranghetus Stadium ci saremmo andati sia noi che l’Inda in CL, scelsero quindi il male minore e buttarono fuori noi regalando loro il punticino strategico, avere entrambe le milanesi tornate nel grande calcio diventerebbe un problema. Contro l’Inda ormai potevano fare poco, vista anche la debacle a Napoli, ci avevano provato nella partita con la Fiorentina con Abisso ma nada, quindi conveniva far stare fuori noi. Nell’ultima partita poi il resto lo fece la succursale gobba dello Scansuolo, con tanto di recita d’alta scuola quando passarono in vantaggio e poi iniziarono la farsa con tanto di espulsione dell’interista dichiaratissimo Berardi).

Tra parentesi, la Roma l’anno scorso ricevette ben cinque punti in più di quelli che doveva avere secondo la classifica senza errori arbitrali (la stessa che decreta che noi e il Toro ne ricevemmo cinque e sette in meno), i gobbi hanno tentato di spingere la Roma perché ovviamente Roma e Atalanta in CL sarebbe stato il top per loro, visto il non potenziale di queste squadre, solo che la Roma faceva talmente pena che manco quello bastò.

Quindi data la debacle della Roma una delle due milanesi sarebbe andata in CL per forza, potenzialmente entrambe, e una delle due andava tenuta fuori. I favori alla Roma, che fu favorita quasi quanto i gobbi, non furono certo casuali.

P.s: nel post da te quotato c’è un “a nostro favore” invece che “a nostro sfavore”, errore di battitura.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2020)

La strada intrapresa dalla Dea è quella giusta. Peraltro il Milan avendo più potenziale economico (infinitamente maggiore) potrebbe benissimo applicare un modo di agire e pensare simile. Ovviamente all’inizio, poi crescendo col tempo aumenterebbe sicuramente vedute e obiettivi, specie col nuovo stadio. Non è impossibile.


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Febbraio 2020)

Qui dentro c'è gente che il calcio lo vive proprio male... Dovrebbe essere un hobby, un passatempo, uno scacciapensieri; se vi si spappola il fegato nel guardare le partite, forse sarebbe meglio darsi alle bocce o agli scacchi. 
Ieri hanno giocato una delle partite più divertenti dell'anno, pur con tanti errori. Due squadre propositive che se le sono date per 90 minuti, venti occasioni pulite da gol in due, velocità e tecnica. E invece qui sopra, metà commenti sul doping dell'Atalanta, metà sul fatto che in Champions ci saremmo dovuti essere noi (per magari prendere quattro o cinque pere dal Bruges o dal Salisburgo col Maestro del vinello rosso, e usando i trenta milioni di fatturato in più per riempire le tasche del vecchio magnaccia tramite i soliti giochini finanziari). 

Vorrei proprio capire il senso di guardare una partita sapendo già di spappolarsi il fegato, in aggiunta agli spappolamenti che procura il Milan quasi ogni domenica: si deve proprio essere masochisti all'eccesso!


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La strada intrapresa dalla Dea è quella giusta. Peraltro il Milan avendo più potenziale economico (infinitamente maggiore) potrebbe benissimo applicare un modo di agire e pensare simile. Ovviamente all’inizio, poi crescendo col tempo aumenterebbe sicuramente vedute e obiettivi, specie col nuovo stadio. Non è impossibile.



Garda le reazioni qui all'ipotesi Rangnick, uno che il progetto Atalanta lo ha sviluppato al quadrato con Salisburgo e Lipsia. Il problema è che non si sa cosa siamo, non si sa cosa vogliamo ed ergo non abbiamo la minima idea di come arrivarci. Parlo dei tifosi in primis.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Garda le reazioni qui all'ipotesi Rangnick, uno che il progetto Atalanta lo ha sviluppato al quadrato con Salisburgo e Lipsia. Il problema è che non si sa cosa siamo, non si sa cosa vogliamo ed ergo non abbiamo la minima idea di come arrivarci. Parlo dei tifosi in primis.



Sisi. Dovremo adeguarci. Società e poi tifosi, nel senso che oramai avremmo dovuto capire che fare continuamente all-in sul mercato non ti porta da nessuna parte, anzi. Prima o poi lo capiremo.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Garda le reazioni qui all'ipotesi Rangnick, uno che il progetto Atalanta lo ha sviluppato al quadrato con Salisburgo e Lipsia. Il problema è che non si sa cosa siamo, non si sa cosa vogliamo ed ergo non abbiamo la minima idea di come arrivarci. Parlo dei tifosi in primis.



Ehh siamo quelli che con 30 milioni in più dalla champions avrebbero assolutissimissimamente fatto una squadra moooolto più forte e non faremmo figure barbine in campionato.
Poi tutti i campioni sarebbero arrivati, nonostante attuali nostr ristrettezze del ffp che sono una cosa che non vale che non conta.
E alla fine tutti gli episodi dell'anno scorso sono stati volti ad escluderci perchè sennò torneremmo troppo potenti, chiaramente il tutto orchestrato dalla juve.
Il nostro non gioco viene chiamato catenaccio quando l'unico schema chiaro era donnarumma-musacchio-donnarumma-calabria-musacchio-donnarumma rinvio lungo.
Poi ovviamente aggiungici che sulla luna l'uomo non c'è mai stato e che la terra è piatta, senza contare le scie chimiche e buttiamoci pure gli alieni che fan sempre sangue.
Ah e nel 2012 ci han mandato a suon di rigorini (vero questo) solo perchè fare troppe malefatte contro di noi attirerebbe troppo l'attenzione lol quindi ogni tanto la juve, sempre lei, decide che possiamo andare in champions.
L'anno scorso clamorosi episodi contro , che ci hanno devastato affossato distrutto bastonato e ci son costati *CINQUE* punti , argomento inconfutabile fatto con le veritierissime classifiche senza errori arbitrali, così veritiere da ricordare la baldanza gallianesca dei segmentini vincenti.
Ci sono stati episodi pietosi come quello di Devrji? Si, assolutamente, voluta dalla Lazio però che poteva non farlo giocare e avrebbe dovuto assolutamente farlo, vista la condotta incredibilmente scorretta del giocatore che firma con una antagonista prima della fine del campionato e con lazio inter alla penultima.
C'è stato Berardi sclerato all'improvviso? si, ma il Sassuolo giocò alla grande quella partita dominando, me la ricordo bene.
Poi altri episodi menzsionati da ACMILAN , ma io continuo a ripetere che se l'Empoli non prendeva palo al 90esimo andavamo noi in champions, quindi tutto questo megacomplotto atto a punirci inesorabilmente voluto dalla juve o chi per loro non lo vedo proprio.
Questo non fa di me un milanista 2.0, evoluto verso il basso, questo fa di me uno che vede le cose con chiarezza invece di guardare sempre al cielo maledicendo tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ehh siamo quelli che con 30 milioni in più dalla champions avrebbero assolutissimissimamente fatto una squadra moooolto più forte e non faremmo figure barbine in campionato.



Starei più vicino agli 80/100 che ai 30.

Squadra	Incassi dalla Champions 2019-2020
Juventus	80 milioni di euro
Napoli	70 milioni di euro
Atalanta	40 milioni di euro
Inter	60 milioni di euro

Senza contare gli sponsor, e senza contare che magari si arriva ai quarti / semifinale


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Starei più vicino agli 80/100 che ai 30.
> 
> Squadra	Incassi dalla Champions 2019-2020
> Juventus	80 milioni di euro
> ...



Perdonami ma è un discorso ultra ottimistico, intanto io parlo di quest'anno non del 2020/21, ovvero quel bonus di cui la società ha certezze di incassare ed investire per la stagione successivo e sono i soldi del gironcino.
Dopo tutto è fantasia, arrivare ai quarti o alla finale dipende da tanti fattori di cui quasi sicuramente quel Milan, senza basi tecniche elevate, poteva solo sognare di arrivarci.
La Uefa da 15milioni di euro per la qualificazione ai gironi, poi sono 0.9 per il pareggio e 2.7 per la vittoria.
Diciamo che compresi gli sponsor ci avvicineremmo decisamente di piu' ai 30/40 che agli 80/100?


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2020)

grande prestazione dell'atalanta,anche se il valencia di ieri non è quello visto in altre trasferte europee (aveva battuto chelsea e ajax).
tenere l'attaccante russo in panca non è stata una genialata,tanto che appena entrato un goal e un altro fallito clamorosamente davanti a gollini che ha parato di stomaco,poi troppi infortuni con i centrali impiegati lentissimi.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma è un discorso ultra ottimistico, intanto io parlo di quest'anno non del 2020/21, ovvero quel bonus di cui la società ha certezze di incassare ed investire per la stagione successivo e sono i soldi del gironcino.
> Dopo tutto è fantasia, arrivare ai quarti o alla finale dipende da tanti fattori di cui quasi sicuramente quel Milan, senza basi tecniche elevate, poteva solo sognare di arrivarci.
> La Uefa da 15milioni di euro per la qualificazione ai gironi, poi sono 0.9 per il pareggio e 2.7 per la vittoria.
> Diciamo che compresi gli sponsor ci avvicineremmo decisamente di piu' ai 30/40 che agli 80/100?



30 per partecipare al gironcino, dire cosi è solo per rinforzare la propria tesi.

Aggiungici 3 miloni a vittoria, aggiungici 4 milioni di incasso a partita, aggiungici gli sponsor che invece di 10 milioni all' anno te ne danno 15/20. 

Aggiungici il maggiore valore che prendono i tuoi giocatori, vedi tu se sono 30 milioncini.

Sopratutto, sono anni e anni che la Juve ne prende quasi 100 all' anno tra una cosa e l' altra.

Ragionaci e dimmi se la CL vale davvero solo 30 milioni. Non facciamo disinformazione, almeno quello dai.

*Negli ultimi 7 anni la Juve ha incassato 600 mln dalla Champions*

Visto che non ne sai molto, ti do dei dati per farti un' idea.

Questi sono gli incassi MINIMI per la CL 2019/2020, esclusi:

- botteghino
- premi per vittorie/pareggi
- Market pool dagli ottavi in poi
- sponsor della società
- passaggi di turno

Juve 58,5 milioni

Napoli 39,4 milioni

Atalanta 24,8 milioni

Inter 35,5 milioni
*
M I N I M I
*


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 30 per partecipare al gironcino, dire cosi è solo per rinforzare la propria tesi.
> 
> Aggiungici 3 miloni a vittoria, aggiungici 4 milioni di incasso a partita, aggiungici gli sponsor che invece di 10 milioni all' anno te ne danno 15/20.
> 
> ...



Pazzo scusa ma la malainformazione la stai facendo tu, io leggo :
15,25 milioni per l'approdo ai gironcini di champions
2.7 milioni per ogni vittoria
0.9 per ogni pareggio.
9.5 in caso di qualificazione all'ottavo
Facendo una champions dignitosa si puo' ambire di arrivare tra i 30 e i 40.
O pensavi di arrivare in finale con mustacchio conti calabria calhanoglu e gattuso come condottiero? 

Aumento dello sponsor va bene, ma non si parla di ultramilioni, mettici un aumento di qualche milione col market pool si sarebbe finiti con 10 mln in piu' in toto, con gli incassi qualche milioncino, non arrivi a 80 ma neanche ti avvicini.
Tu mi parli della juve ma quelli han fatto na squadra che ha vinto sistematicamente il campionato italiano, mi dai per scontato che noi ci saremmo andati tutti gli anni e se la base era quella dell'anno scorso te saluto.
Vogliamo fare un paragone, l'Atalanta appunto, 40 milioni di incasso dal primo turno.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Pazzo scusa ma la malainformazione la stai facendo tu, io leggo :
> 15,25 milioni per l'approdo ai gironcini di champions
> 2.7 milioni per ogni vittoria
> 0.9 per ogni pareggio.
> ...



Ma che stai addi ??? Ma usa google santo cielo!

Mi sembri una persona sveglia, quindi capirai che se tu scrivi che la CL porta giusto qualche milioncino alcuni ci credono!

Ma leggiti un bilancio a caso della Juve, ma chi ti da quei dati? ma ti ho appena scritto i RICAVI MINIMI per la CL 2019/2020

Scrivo di nuovo:

Juve 58,5 milioni

Napoli 39,4 milioni

Atalanta 24,8 milioni

Inter 35,5 milioni

*M I N I M I*

La Juve nel 2018/2019 era arrivata alla cifra record di 114 milioni tutto compreso.

C E N T O Q U A T T O R D I C I

Se continui a ribattere va che ti porto ad un convegno di terrapiattisti, poi vediamo chi ride.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2020)

scusate OT ma su una cosa dovete aggiornarvi 
il Governo degli Stati Uniti D America 
la maggiore nazione che si è data da fare x ridicolizzare gli UFO 
xkè solo così si poteva stupidamente annullare una cosa scientifica dai credo 

Ha già ammesso che gli UFO sono reali tramite la Marina 
e visto che sanno che atterreranno prima o poi 
iniziano già a cambiare disco dal "non esistono" al "SONO UNA MINACCIA"
cosa preoccupante non x gli alieni in se.. ma xkè questi sono buoni 
di fare dei morti usando i vecchi dischi che hanno ritrovato tanto tempo fa..
oppure droni con utilizzo di ologrammi.. purtroppo la tecnologia di oggi lo permetterebbe 
infondo sono sempre quelli che si sono fatti da soli 11 settembre 
figurati che pur di farli apparire malvagi non facciano questo e altro


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Pazzo scusa ma la malainformazione la stai facendo tu, io leggo :
> 15,25 milioni per l'approdo ai gironcini di champions
> 2.7 milioni per ogni vittoria
> 0.9 per ogni pareggio.
> ...



Ti do altri dati, più aggiornati rispetto a quelli di prima che non tenevano conto dei risultati finora ottenuti, cosi forse ci capiamo.

Parliamo di quest' anno:

I ricavi della Juventus dalla questa Champions hanno superato gli 80 milioni di euro: 
- 10 milioni dal piazzamento dello scorso campionato (parte di market pool)
- 15,25 milioni bonus partecipazione alla fase a girono
- 30 milioni in base al ranking dell'ultimo decennio
- 14,4 milioni di euro per il cammino ai gironi (5 vittorie da 2,7 milioni e 0,9 milioni per il pareggio con l'Atletico Madrid)
- 9,5 milioni di euro per la qualificazione agli ottavi
- 1,3 mln di euro bonus redistribuito legato ai pareggi.

I ricavi per l’Atalanta in questa Champions sfiorano i 40 milioni di euro
- 5 milioni dal piazzamento dello scorso campionato (parte di market pool)
- 15,25 milioni bonus partecipazione alla fase a girono
- 3,3 milioni in base al ranking dell'ultimo decennio
- 6, 3 milioni di euro per il cammino ai gironi (2 vittorie da 2,7 milioni e 0,9 milioni per il pareggio con il Man City)
- 9,5 milioni di euro per la qualificazione agli ottavi
- 0,5 mln di euro bonus redistribuito legato ai pareggi.

I ricavi del Napoli in questa Champions sfiorano i 60 milioni di euro
- 7,5 milioni dal piazzamento dello scorso campionato (parte di market pool)
- 15,25 milioni bonus partecipazione alla fase a girono
- 15,5 milioni in base al ranking dell'ultimo decennio
- 10,8 milioni di euro per il cammino ai gironi (3 vittorie da 2,7 milioni e 3 pareggi da 0,9 milioni)
- 9,5 milioni di euro per la qualificazione agli ottavi
- 0,8 mln di euro bonus redistribuito legato ai pareggi.

*E mancano sponsor e botteghino e probabili passaggi di turno con annesso market pool.*


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che stai addi ??? Ma usa google santo cielo!
> 
> Mi sembri una persona sveglia, quindi capirai che se tu scrivi che la CL porta giusto qualche milioncino alcuni ci credono!
> 
> ...




Sei terrapiattista?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ehh siamo quelli che con 30 milioni in più dalla champions avrebbero assolutissimissimamente fatto una squadra moooolto più forte e non faremmo figure barbine in campionato.
> Poi tutti i campioni sarebbero arrivati, nonostante attuali nostr ristrettezze del ffp che sono una cosa che non vale che non conta.
> E alla fine tutti gli episodi dell'anno scorso sono stati volti ad escluderci perchè sennò torneremmo troppo potenti, chiaramente il tutto orchestrato dalla juve.
> Il nostro non gioco viene chiamato catenaccio quando l'unico schema chiaro era donnarumma-musacchio-donnarumma-calabria-musacchio-donnarumma rinvio lungo.
> ...



Lambro, chiunque abbia seguito il Milan lo scorso anno ha vinto quanto sia stato danneggiato, che sia stato fatto volontariamente o no solo Dio lo sa, ma che fummo danneggiati e che la bilancia degli errori arbitrali a fine anno (con bilancia intendo gli episodi a favore e quelli contro) ci sia stata sfavorevole (esattamente ciò che non accade mai ad una certa squadra di Torino, che potrà anche ogni tanto avere un episodio a sfavore ma a fine anno ha sempre un bilancio favorevolissimo) pendesse contro di noi è innegabile.

Certo, se l’Empoli avesse pareggiato a San Siro come meritava saremmo andati in CL, ma senza tutti quegli errori contro di noi non avremmo avuto bisogno di quello.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che stai addi ??? Ma usa google santo cielo!
> 
> Mi sembri una persona sveglia, quindi capirai che se tu scrivi che la CL porta giusto qualche milioncino alcuni ci credono!
> 
> ...



Si incassano 15/20 milioni solo dalla qualificazione alla EL e secondo lui avremmo guadagnato solo 30 milioni dalla CL. Poi afferma che non avremmo guadagnato appeal verso i giocatori e verso gli sponsors, come se un Milan in CL fosse la stessa cosa di un Milan in EL o senza coppe europee. A volte mi chiedo se gli piaccia trollare un po’, il dubbio viene. L’Inter senza quelle due qualificazioni CL sarebbe ancora ad andare in giro con degli scappati di casa, anche con le sponsorizzazioni di Suning, oggi invece scopriamo che andare in CL ci cambierebbe poco.

Domani scopriremo anche che la Juventus ha vinto 37 scudetti sul campo e che in Europa ha un palmares da Benfica perché è tanto sfortunata. Si scoprono sempre cose nuove.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sei terrapiattista?



No, ma tu andresti bene se continui a mistificare la realtà dei fatti con dati falsi ( con simpatia eh)


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho visto la partita, ho visto i gol, correranno anche il doppio o il triplo degli altri, ma c'è da dire che il portiere del valencia è una pippa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questo genere di discorsi di solito sono ad appannaggio degli interisti. A me piace lavorare su me stesso, perché di certo del milan dello scorso anno non sono per nulla soddisfatto. Il merito prescinde da chi fa più punti, è qualcosa che sposa l'etica oltre che il risultato. L'atalanta è una signora squadra, con tutta l'antipatia che posso provare per loro, non ho dubbi a riconoscere che ci sono stati superiori da anni, come mentalità, gioco, risultati.



inoltre aggiungo che anche a noi lo scorso anno hanno regalato le ultime 4. altrimenti altro che 12 punti... eravamo morti e sfatti.
quei 12 punti han falsato tutta la percezione dell'anno e della sua schifezza generale.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si incassano 15/20 milioni solo dalla qualificazione alla EL e secondo lui avremmo guadagnato solo 30 milioni dalla CL. Poi afferma che non avremmo guadagnato appeal verso i giocatori e verso gli sponsors, come se un Milan in CL fosse la stessa cosa di un Milan in EL o senza coppe europee. A volte mi chiedo se gli piaccia trollare un po’, il dubbio viene. L’Inter senza quelle due qualificazioni CL sarebbe ancora ad andare in giro con degli scappati di casa, anche con le sponsorizzazioni di Suning, oggi invece scopriamo che andare in CL ci cambierebbe poco.
> 
> Domani scopriremo anche che la Juventus ha vinto 37 scudetti sul campo e che in Europa ha un palmares da Benfica perché è tanto sfortunata. Si scoprono sempre cose nuove.



Ma no, sono sicuro che [MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION] lo sa bene che sta solo tirando acqua al suo mulino, tiene botta ma sa di aver trollato questa volta.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti do altri dati, più aggiornati rispetto a quelli di prima che non tenevano conto dei risultati finora ottenuti, cosi forse ci capiamo.
> 
> Parliamo di quest' anno:
> 
> ...



Ma appunto che vieni dalla mia, prendi ad esempio Atalanta.
+5 mil piazzamento campionato
+15,25 partecipazione girone
+8 ranking (non la so la sparo a caso)
+ ad cacchium cammino nei gironi, se tu non sai battere i lussemburghesi quanto vuoi ipotizzare, stiamo sui livelli atalanta ma non credo, quindi 6.3 milioni
+0 qualificazione agli ottavi, non sarebbe arrivata
Quanto fa? fa 38 milioni, mettici qualcosa se superi il sedicesimo di e.league (cosa non scontata visto che abbiam sempre fatto figure magrissime).
Esattamente quello che t'ho detto io.
Tu stai sostenendo una tesi che doveva portare quanti milioni ipotetici al Milan?
Ipotizziamo almeno ci capiamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no, sono sicuro che [MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION] lo sa bene che sta solo tirando acqua al suo mulino, tiene botta ma sa di aver trollato questa volta.



Lo spero.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> inoltre aggiungo che anche a noi lo scorso anno hanno regalato le ultime 4. altrimenti altro che 12 punti... eravamo morti e sfatti.
> quei 12 punti han falsato tutta la percezione dell'anno e della sua schifezza generale.



Si, l’importante è esserne convinti. Come se le nostre rivali non avessero avuto regali, con la Roma che ha avuto arbitraggi scandalosi a favore e l’Atalanta scansamenti assurdi di Sassuolo, Lazio e Juve. Ma figuriamoci, va tutto bene, anche il rigore di Suso a Roma non c’era, o si poteva non dare, così come io mani di Alex Sandro a Torino che non lo diedero manco con il VAR.

Chi dice il contrario è fazioso. Mica come chi dice che un Bologna e una Fiorentina in lotta salvezza ci avrebbero regalato dei punti e poi afferma che gli scontri all’Olimpico tra Lazio e Atalanta, al ****entus Stadium e a Sassuolo siano stati puliti (chi può credere che Berardi, l’interista Berardi, abbia sbroccato apposta, figuriamoci, il Sassuolo voleva vincere eccome, ovvio).

Mi auguro che l’anno prossimo si torni in lotta CL e ci devastino ancora di più buttandoci fuori, è quello che molti tifosi si meritano. Poi ci si lamenta di Maldini che dopo un altro Milan-Juve scandaloso non dice nulla, si è semplicemente adeguato ai tifosi servi e contenti.

Perché affermare che se facciamo un gioco schifoso non possiamo lamentarci quando gli arbitri ci danneggiano è da servi sottomessi. Contenti voi contenti tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma appunto che vieni dalla mia, prendi ad esempio Atalanta.
> +5 mil piazzamento campionato
> +15,25 partecipazione girone
> +8 ranking (non la so la sparo a caso)
> ...



Ci rinuncio!

L' Atalanta se passa il turno è già praticamente a 60! Lascia perdere, la CL da solo 30 milioni, te la lascio vinta.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si incassano 15/20 milioni solo dalla qualificazione alla EL e secondo lui avremmo guadagnato solo 30 milioni dalla CL. Poi afferma che non avremmo guadagnato appeal verso i giocatori e verso gli sponsors, come se un Milan in CL fosse la stessa cosa di un Milan in EL o senza coppe europee. A volte mi chiedo se gli piaccia trollare un po’, il dubbio viene. L’Inter senza quelle due qualificazioni CL sarebbe ancora ad andare in giro con degli scappati di casa, anche con le sponsorizzazioni di Suning, oggi invece scopriamo che andare in CL ci cambierebbe poco.
> 
> Domani scopriremo anche che la Juventus ha vinto 37 scudetti sul campo e che in Europa ha un palmares da Benfica perché è tanto sfortunata. Si scoprono sempre cose nuove.



Calma, ma l'Inter ha sistemato il Fairplay finanziario con una politica che noi abbiamo iniziato a fare a gennaio 2020.
Gli introiti sono arrivati dalla champions ma anche da una gestione intelligente del parco giocatori, cosa che noi non facciamo da 3 anni, paghiamo ancora la gestione folle dei cinesi mentre di là tohir sanificava a lacrime e sangue e consegnava una squadra a posto a suning, sono paragoni che al momento attuale col Milan non possono esistere.
Si sarebbe potuto iniziare un circolo virtuoso andando in champions l'anno scorso?
Forse si forse no, la situazione del Milan non permette viaggi tanto ottimistici come i tuoi, direi.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci rinuncio!
> 
> L' Atalanta se passa il turno è già praticamente a 60! Lascia perdere, la CL da solo 30 milioni, te la lascio vinta.



Ma hai il coraggio di paragonarci all'Atalanta, come risultati ipotetici in una champions league? Il Milan di Gattuso?
Ma stai scherzando spero eh.
Io ti ho dato i dati, tu continui con le provocazioni, non so che dire finiamola qua.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Calma, ma l'Inter ha sistemato il Fairplay finanziario con una politica che noi abbiamo iniziato a fare a gennaio 2020.
> Gli introiti sono arrivati dalla champions ma anche da una gestione intelligente del parco giocatori, cosa che noi non facciamo da 3 anni, paghiamo ancora la gestione folle dei cinesi mentre di là tohir sanificava a lacrime e sangue e consegnava una squadra a posto a suning, sono paragoni che al momento attuale col Milan non possono esistere.
> Si sarebbe potuto iniziare un circolo virtuoso andando in champions l'anno scorso?
> Forse si forse no, la situazione del Milan non permette viaggi tanto ottimistici come i tuoi, direi.



Beh se pensi che avremmo avuto una squadra di scappati di casa come questa andando in CL alzo le mani.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma hai il coraggio di paragonarci all'Atalanta, come risultati ipotetici in una champions league? Il Milan di Gattuso?
> Ma stai scherzando spero eh.
> Io ti ho dato i dati, tu continui con le provocazioni, non so che dire finiamola qua.



Perché ovviamente il Milan di Gattuso sarebbe andato in CL con quella squadra di melma, senza rinforzarla. Certo.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> inoltre aggiungo che anche a noi lo scorso anno hanno regalato le ultime 4. altrimenti altro che 12 punti... eravamo morti e sfatti.
> quei 12 punti han falsato tutta la percezione dell'anno e della sua schifezza generale.



Bravo , esatto, abbiamo fatto l'ultima gara in ciabatte ad esempio, ma questo non viene calcolato, questo è dovuto.
Mentre gli altri rubano fanno complotti ci odiano ci vogliono escludere.
Una squadra indecente che non era in grado di fare 1+1 e che quest'anno avrebbe dovuto fare una champions fantasmagorica da 80 milioni come la Juve.
Ma dai.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh se pensi che avremmo avuto una squadra di scappati di casa come questa andando in CL alzo le mani.
> 
> 
> 
> Perché ovviamente il Milan di Gattuso sarebbe andato in CL con quella squadra di melma, senza rinforzarla. Certo.



In un anno passare da quel Milan ad un Milan che fa una bella Champions la vedo difficile, rimaniamo nel campo delle ipotesi, tu io e pazzo, non ci sono certezze a confutare il discorso, solo ipotesi.
Sta di fatto che la cifra minima garantita si aggira intorno ai 30 milioni, tutto il resto sono solo supposizioni.
Gia' abbiamo tribolato da matti a vendere piazzare , figurati se smembravano completamente una rosa in un anno, non ci sarebbe stato tempo soldi fifafairplay, e poi azzeccarla da subito perchè a quanto pare secondo voi sarebbero dovuti arrivare subito i Lukaku, 20 lukaku in rosa piu' romagnoli e donnarumma in pratica.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma hai il coraggio di paragonarci all'Atalanta, come risultati ipotetici in una champions league? Il Milan di Gattuso?
> Ma stai scherzando spero eh.
> Io ti ho dato i dati, tu continui con le provocazioni, non so che dire finiamola qua.



Si ma tu hai detto una baggianata totale: dici che la CL porta 30 milioni.

E' una palla colossale, nessuna squadra italiana ha mai preso solo 30 milioni.

Sinceramente non avevo nemmeno capito perchè insistevi tanto, è solo per Gattuso. 

Non avevo letto tutto il topic, avessi saputo prima che il problema era Gattuso non avrei nemmeno iniziato perchè so che quando c'è in ballo lui vi cala il sipario sul cervello e pur di dargli contro arrivate ad auto flagellarvi.

Come ha scritto qualcuno sopra è un po' come Fantozzi "come siete umani voi" quando lo prendevano a calci


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> In un anno passare da quel Milan ad un Milan che fa una bella Champions la vedo difficile, rimaniamo nel campo delle ipotesi, tu io e pazzo, non ci sono certezze a confutare il discorso, solo ipotesi.
> Sta di fatto che la cifra minima garantita si aggira intorno ai 30 milioni, tutto il resto sono solo supposizioni.



Un Milan al livello dell’Inda 2018/2019 non sarebbe stato certo utopico. La cifra minima non tiene conto di tante cose, le cifre incassate da un Milan o da un Inter sono più alte di quelle incassate da un’Atalanta, anche per il bacino d’utenza diverso.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un Milan al livello dell’Inda 2018/2019 non sarebbe stato certo utopico. La cifra minima non tiene conto di tante cose, le cifre incassate da un Milan o da un Inter sono più alte di quelle incassate da un’Atalanta, anche per il bacino d’utenza diverso.



Ma sul serio si discute di questo?

A questo punto confrontiamoci anche sulla terra piatta, sul sole che gira intorno alla Terra e che Malgioglio è etero.

Un Milan che arrivasse anche solo agli ottavi, 20 milioni li raccoglie solo dalla biglietteria.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio si discute di questo?
> 
> A questo punto confrontiamoci anche sulla terra piatta, sul sole che gira intorno alla Terra e che Malgioglio è etero.



O che la Juve non ruba dal post-Calciopoli. Pure questo si è letto, su questo forum.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi non c'è alcun doping e non c'è alcun caso : il segreto dell'atalanta è gasperini.
Un allenatore che io ADORO dai tempi del genoa.
Ci portassero questo uomo ci divertiremmo un sacco.
Il suo modo di fare calcio è unico e spettacolare, antico a moderno al tempo stesso.
Vi faccio notare che il gol dell'1-0 di ieri nasce da un cross di gomez e in area chi c'era a chiudere l'azione??
L'esterno opposto assieme a uno dei tre centrali di difesa.
Io fossi in boban e maldini lo farei un pensierino su gasperini ...


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio si discute di questo?
> 
> A questo punto confrontiamoci anche sulla terra piatta, sul sole che gira intorno alla Terra e che Malgioglio è etero.
> 
> Un Milan che arrivasse anche solo agli ottavi, 30 milioni li raccoglie alla biglietteria quasi.



Avanti ipotizzami una champions fatta dal Milan, buttami giu' cifre e poi ne parliamo invece di fare il brillantone, almeno discutiamo su delle ipotesi.
Io insisto sui dati UFFICIALI.
Tu posti dati poi non controlli nemmeno cosa avremmo potuto fare, ci paragoni all juve al napoli ,mi vien da ridere sinceramente.
Tra l'altro con i dati da te postati si arriva proprio alle cifre che indico io, ma no è piu' importante pigliar per il chiulo eh?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma leggo che qui si rosica moltissimo.
> Sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi, l'anno scorso non siamo riusciti a superare il girone di EL, questi hanno mezzo piede nei quarti di CL (noi non ci andiamo dall'anno dopo lo scudetto).
> Inutile lamentarsi, se siamo rimasti a casa dall'Europa che conta è perché siamo meno forti, mentre loro hanno un sistema di gioco collaudato che esalta i loro giocatori. Merito della società, di Gasperini e dei giocatori. Perché non può essere tutta fortuna, non c'è mica una bacchetta magica. Meriti loro, basta. Noi ne abbiamo presi 5 da questi eh
> Poi magari al ritorno non passano e tutti si fanno una risata, ma è indubbio che stanno facendo cose incredibili e che ognuno di noi farebbe scambio di situazioni e di prestazioni con loro



Hai ragione, condivido. 

Anche se va detto che il girone lo hanno passato in modo fortunoso e rocambolesco.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non c'è alcun doping e non c'è alcun caso : il segreto dell'atalanta è gasperini.
> Un allenatore che io ADORO dai tempi del genoa.
> Ci portassero questo uomo ci divertiremmo un sacco.
> Il suo modo di fare calcio è unico e spettacolare, antico a moderno al tempo stesso.
> ...



Non so, sicuramente sa il fatto suo.

Ma ieri ho visto 4/5 occasioni divorate dal Valencia, e 2 gol dell' Atalanta dovuti ad episodi non certo dovuti alla "tattica" ( Ilicic, Freuler)

Per me, se da inizio stagione avessimo avuto noi Ilicic e Gomez, e l' Atalanta Chalanoglu e questo Suso, i risultati sarebbero stati probabilmente opposti.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non c'è alcun doping e non c'è alcun caso : il segreto dell'atalanta è gasperini.
> Un allenatore che io ADORO dai tempi del genoa.
> Ci portassero questo uomo ci divertiremmo un sacco.
> Il suo modo di fare calcio è unico e spettacolare, antico a moderno al tempo stesso.
> ...



Ma non dirlo neanche, che arriva Acmilan e ti fa un papiro di 13 pagine sul fatto che hanno rubato non meritavano noi siamo stati danneggiati al minuto 37 contro il poggibonsi per cui dovevamo esserci noi perchè nel 73 la juve subì un gol da parte di Chinellato nei minuti di recupero e quindi noi ancora subiamo il contraccolpo psicologico. 
Sono anni che giochiamo con gente che non ha fisicità sulle fasce, che non conosce il secondo palo e poi ci lamentiamo.
Si è vista la differenza con Theo quest'anno, tanto per dire.
Piuttosto che ammettere che gli altri sono forti ci si attacca a tutti i complotti possibili.
E parliamo di calcio eh.
Infatti quando vedo thread sulla politica esce di ogni.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma non dirlo neanche, che arriva Acmilan e ti fa un papiro di 13 pagine sul fatto che hanno rubato non meritavano noi siamo stati danneggiati al minuto 37 contro il poggibonsi per cui dovevamo esserci noi perchè nel 73 la juve subì un gol da parte di Chinellato nei minuti di recupero e quindi noi ancora subiamo il contraccolpo psicologico.
> Sono anni che giochiamo con gente che non ha fisicità sulle fasce, che non conosce il secondo palo e poi ci lamentiamo.
> Si è vista la differenza con Theo quest'anno, tanto per dire.
> Piuttosto che ammettere che gli altri sono forti ci si attacca a tutti i complotti possibili.
> ...



Ma che l'atalanta lo scorso anno abbia trovato il tappeto rosso per arrivare in champions lo penso anche io.
Sono stati 'fortunati' ma la fortuna bisogna meritarla e saperla cogliere.
Erano e sono però infinitamente più forti di noi.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un Milan al livello dell’Inda 2018/2019 non sarebbe stato certo utopico. La cifra minima non tiene conto di tante cose, le cifre incassate da un Milan o da un Inter sono più alte di quelle incassate da un’Atalanta, anche per il bacino d’utenza diverso.



Bacino d'utenza diverso?
Ac ma cosa dici perdonami.
La champions da i soldi con cifre esatte non perchè sei il Real Madrid.
Potevi avere qualcosa in piu' dallo sponsor,ma dipende da tanti fattori quanto in piu' puoi andare a chiedere.
Qualche milioncino dall'incasso stadio, ma poi?
E vorrei chiarire che non si parla di differenze cosmiche che ci avrebbero permesso di essere da subito competitivi per una champions di buon livello, se tu incassi 30 40 50 non cambia una emerita cippa se li investi in Andrè Silva, è chiaro?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh se pensi che avremmo avuto una squadra di scappati di casa come questa andando in CL alzo le mani.
> 
> 
> 
> Perché ovviamente il Milan di Gattuso sarebbe andato in CL con quella squadra di melma, senza rinforzarla. Certo.



Comunque se anche ci fossimo qualificati alla CL, per poter avere il SA e disputarla la Uefa avrebbe preteso il primo bilancio a -30 e gli altri in pareggio.

Quindi direi proprio di no, non avremmo potuto rafforzare la rosa dell'anno scorso nemmeno qualificandosi alla CL.

Magari avremmo preso qualche prestito importante, questo penso di sì, con la CL da giocare molti giocatori avrebbero spinto per venire al Milan. Ma in generale non avremmo potuto investire in cartellini o contratti pesanti in ogni caso.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, sicuramente sa il fatto suo.
> 
> Ma ieri ho visto 4/5 occasioni divorate dal Valencia, e 2 gol dell' Atalanta dovuti ad episodi non certo dovuti alla "tattica" ( Ilicic, Freuler)
> 
> Per me, se da inizio stagione avessimo avuto noi Ilicic e Gomez, e l' Atalanta Chalanoglu e questo Suso, i risultati sarebbero stati probabilmente opposti.



Giocando ad uomo sono i rischi che si corrono : in teoria basta che un giocatore vince un duello individuale con uno dell'atalanta e si aprono praterie.
E' però anche vero che poi difensori e centrocampisti orobici ti costringono a seguirli fino in area.
E' un calcio fisico, intenso ma anche qualitativo e senza punti di riferimento.
In italia vincono perchè quei ritmi in pochi li concepiscono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bacino d'utenza diverso?
> Ac ma cosa dici perdonami.
> La champions da i soldi con cifre esatte non perchè sei il Real Madrid.
> Potevi avere qualcosa in piu' dallo sponsor,ma dipende da tanti fattori quanto in piu' puoi andare a chiedere.



Parlo anche degli incassi da stadio. Un Milan tornato in CL farebbe tre pienoni nelle tre gare del girone e sarebbero soldi anche quelli, anche se non come se avessimo lo stadio di proprietà. Poi ovviamente anche gli sponsor. Penso che Pazzo abbia già esposto tutti i dati che c’erano da esporre.




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque se anche ci fossimo qualificati alla CL, per poter avere il SA e disputarla la Uefa avrebbe preteso il primo bilancio a -30 e gli altri in pareggio.
> 
> Quindi direi proprio di no, non avremmo potuto rafforzare la rosa dell'anno scorso nemmeno qualificandosi alla CL.
> 
> Magari avremmo preso qualche prestito importante, questo penso di sì, con la CL da giocare molti giocatori avrebbero spinto per venire al Milan. Ma in generale non avremmo potuto investire in cartellini o contratti pesanti in ogni caso.



Coi “prestiti” importanti la squadra dell’anno scorso la rinforzavi eccome. Non avremmo magari potuto spendere tanto in cartellini ma i soldi per qualche ingaggio un po’ più importante ci sarebbero stati. Nulla di eccezionale ma una squadra in grado di confermare la qualificazione CL e di fare tra i 70 e i 75 punti l’avremmo potuta avere.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che l'atalanta lo scorso anno abbia trovato il tappeto rosso per arrivare in champions lo penso anche io.
> Sono stati 'fortunati' ma la fortuna bisogna meritarla e saperla cogliere.
> Erano e sono però infinitamente più forti di noi.



Hanno avuto il miglior attacco del campionato. Questo mi pare il principale tappeto rosso che hanno avuto.

Ah, lo hanno anche quest'anno, segno che non è un caso ma un merito.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Avanti ipotizzami una champions fatta dal Milan, buttami giu' cifre e poi ne parliamo invece di fare il brillantone, almeno discutiamo su delle ipotesi.
> Io insisto sui dati UFFICIALI.
> Tu posti dati poi non controlli nemmeno cosa avremmo potuto fare, ci paragoni all juve al napoli ,mi vien da ridere sinceramente.
> Tra l'altro con i dati da te postati si arriva proprio alle cifre che indico io, ma no è piu' importante pigliar per il chiulo eh?



Milan in CL ?

Varrebbe sicuramente 50/60 milioni *se tutto quello che puo' andar male, va male*.

Realisticamente, con una squadra poco competitiva come la nostra, tra botteghino, sponsor vari , market pool ecc... sui 60/70


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, sicuramente sa il fatto suo.
> 
> Ma ieri ho visto 4/5 occasioni divorate dal Valencia, e 2 gol dell' Atalanta dovuti ad episodi non certo dovuti alla "tattica" ( Ilicic, Freuler)
> 
> *Per me, se da inizio stagione avessimo avuto noi Ilicic e Gomez, e l' Atalanta Chalanoglu e questo Suso, i risultati sarebbero stati probabilmente opposti.*


*
*
Non credo, i nostri difensori centrali ed esterni non sono adatti al calcio del gasp.
Non sarebbero stati solo suso e calha il problema.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giocando ad uomo sono i rischi che si corrono : in teoria basta che un giocatore vince un duello individuale con uno dell'atalanta e si aprono praterie.
> E' però anche vero che poi difensori e centrocampisti orobici ti costringono a seguirli fino in area.
> E' un calcio fisico, intenso ma anche qualitativo e senza punti di riferimento.
> In italia vincono perchè quei ritmi in pochi li concepiscono.



In CL hanno portato a spasso persino il City nella partita di ritorno. 

È un gioco rischioso e coraggioso, vero. Però lo sanno fare bene e la squadra è costruita in modo scrupoloso e coerente proprio per questo scopo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno avuto il miglior attacco del campionato. Questo mi pare il principale tappeto rosso che hanno avuto.
> 
> Ah, lo hanno anche quest'anno, segno che non è un caso ma un merito.



Mi riferisco solo alla fortuna di aver incontrato certe squadre blasonate in momenti particolari, vedi napoli, juve e lazio.
Il calendario delle volte fa di questi regali.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giocando ad uomo sono i rischi che si corrono : in teoria basta che un giocatore vince un duello individuale con uno dell'atalanta e si aprono praterie.
> E' però anche vero che poi difensori e centrocampisti orobici ti costringono a seguirli fino in area.
> E' un calcio fisico, intenso ma anche qualitativo e senza punti di riferimento.
> In italia vincono perchè quei ritmi in pochi li concepiscono.



Forse hai ragione, sulla tattica sai che non insisto mai, certe cose che vedi tu io non ce la faccio proprio.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno avuto il miglior attacco del campionato. Questo mi pare il principale tappeto rosso che hanno avuto.
> 
> Ah, lo hanno anche quest'anno, segno che non è un caso ma un merito.



L' Atalanta lo scorso anno se l' è meritata tutta, ma non per questo alcuni devono dire che noi non ce la meritavamo, perchè no scusa?

Il tappeto rosso l' hanno avuto, a Torino con la Juve, quando al gol di Mandzukic si sentivano i tifosi gobbi piangere, contro la Lazio con cui hanno scambiato la Coppa Italia ( eddai.....).

Che poi, quella che doveva rimanere fuori era l' Inter a mio avviso, non l' Atalanta.

Al 88 esimo l' Empoli arrivava sulla linea di porta delle melme e si mettevano a palleggiare invece che spararla dentro.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> Non credo, i nostri difensori centrali ed esterni non sono adatti al calcio del gasp.
> Non sarebbero stati solo suso e calha il problema.



Non intendevo scambio di allenatori, ma solo di giocatori...

Loro ne hanno 2 che inventano gol e assist dal nulla, noi la bellezza di ZERO


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse hai ragione, sulla tattica sai che non insisto mai, certe cose che vedi tu io non ce la faccio proprio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figurati, mi son sentito dare implicitamente del rosicone e dell’interista per aver rimarcato queste cose ovvie a chiunque abbia seguito il campionato. La scorsa estate parlando con un amico romanista fu lui a dire che la Roma l’anno scorso fu palesemente avvantaggiata e noi falcidiati dagli arbitri, oltre a rimarcare il fatto che l’Atalanta è stata palesemente spinta in CL, ma per molti tifosi milanisti osservare l’ovvio è diventato troppo difficile. Ripeto, forse troppe inculate e umiliazioni prese ci hanno trasformato nei Fantozzi del calcio, quelli che subiscono ogni sopruso possibile e dicono “com’è umano lei”.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse hai ragione, sulla tattica sai che non insisto mai, certe cose che vedi tu io non ce la faccio proprio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma figurati pazzo , è semplicissimo : l'atalanta si attacca uomo su uomo, immagina 10 giocatori che marcano 10 giocatori.
Questo cosa implica ?
Che le marcature le stabilisce l'atalanta.
Immagina ora un difensore dell'atalanta che esce alto su un attaccante a ridosso della metà campo, situazione di gioco che capita spesso.
Immagina poi che un atalantino recupera palla , a quel punto dato che il palomino della situazione è uscito a prendere alto un attaccante avversario si butta in area con un suo compagno che 'scala' nella sua posizione.
L'attaccante che era marcato da palomino è costretto a inseguire il palomino di turno.
L'attaccante però visto che ragiona con la 'zona' in testa non lo fa e aspetta la scalata di un compagno, la scalata è di difficile lettura è la superiorità numerica è stata creata.
Ecco in parole povere il segreto del gasp.
I contro??
Se l'attaccante avversario lascia sul posto il difendente atalantino la superiorità numerica avversaria è stata creata.
Gli uomini del gasp sono quelli che può di tutti accettano e giocano i duelli individuali.
Perchè i giocatori con lui si valorizzano?? Perchè li migliora nella fase di possesso e di non possesso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque fa male vedere giocatori come Pasalic che noi abbiamo scartato a questo livello. Kucka Pasalic non avrebbero niente da invidiare ai vari Biglia, Paquetà, Kessiè per cui abbiamo speso 100 milioni. 

Comunque l' Atalanta ha fatto l'ennesimo partitone. Con i ricavi Champions di quest'anno e il nuovo stadio in arrivo hanno la possibilità di consolidare la squadra il prossimo anno, magari con un paio di innesti in difesa. Non penso cederanno giocatori se (come probabile) arriveranno ancora in Champions. Hanno già fatto cassa con Kulusevki (30 milioni)


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non intendevo scambio di allenatori, ma solo di giocatori...
> 
> Loro ne hanno 2 che inventano gol e assist dal nulla, noi la bellezza di ZERO



Ti ho risposto : dovresti invertire pure i difensori.
Musacchio, calabria, romagna e RR erano improponibili nel calcio del gasp.
Edit : ah, ok. Non avevo capito intendessi gli esterni dell'atalanta nel gioco di gattuso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sei terrapiattista?



non esistono.. ai convegni ci sono solo quei 4 contadini che raccontano sta buffonata 
e i giornalisti e perditempo che vanno li a farsi 2 risate 

non esistono proprio XD


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2020)

Gasperini al Milan fallirebbe per me. L'Atalanta è proprio la sua quadra, fuori dal quel contesto per me farebbe davvero fatica. Forse qualcuno si dimentica l'inizio disastro con l'Atalanta che era addirittura ad un passo dall'esonero.

Al Milan sarebbe subito sulla graticola.. per quella è la sua quadra e se rimane lì potrebbe fare sempre meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, l’importante è esserne convinti. *Come se le nostre rivali non avessero avuto regali*, con la Roma che ha avuto arbitraggi scandalosi a favore e l’Atalanta scansamenti assurdi di Sassuolo, Lazio e Juve. Ma figuriamoci, va tutto bene, anche il rigore di Suso a Roma non c’era, o si poteva non dare, così come io mani di Alex Sandro a Torino che non lo diedero manco con il VAR.
> 
> Chi dice il contrario è fazioso. Mica come chi dice che un Bologna e una Fiorentina in lotta salvezza ci avrebbero regalato dei punti e poi afferma che gli scontri all’Olimpico tra Lazio e Atalanta, al ****entus Stadium e a Sassuolo siano stati puliti (chi può credere che Berardi, l’interista Berardi, abbia sbroccato apposta, figuriamoci, il Sassuolo voleva vincere eccome, ovvio).
> 
> ...



non c'entra.
tu elenchi i regali agli altri non considerando che qualcuno lo abbiamo avuto anche noi.
per gli arbitraggi ti do ragione ma per lo scansarci dobbiamo starcene zitti.
tu butti tutto nel calderone mentre dovresti scindere un po' le cose. stiamo parlando dell'atalanta. i ladri e la lazio si sono scansati ma allo stesso tempo anche noi abbiamo beneficiato di scansamenti.
poi sono opinioni.. io non recrimino niente nello scorso anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non c'entra.
> tu elenchi i regali agli altri non considerando che qualcuno lo abbiamo avuto anche noi.
> per gli arbitraggi ti do ragione ma per lo scansarci dobbiamo starcene zitti.
> tu butti tutto nel calderone mentre dovresti scindere un po' le cose. stiamo parlando dell'atalanta. i ladri e la lazio si sono scansati ma allo stesso tempo anche noi abbiamo beneficiato di scansamenti.
> poi sono opinioni.. io non recrimino niente nello scorso anno.



Ma anche non considerando gli scansamenti ci sono gli arbitraggi, senza quelli arbitraggi scandalosi contro (che l’Atalanta non ha avuto, e la Roma anzi ne ha avuti tantissimi a favore) ci saremmo andati, quindi anche ammettendo che noi abbiamo usufruito di scansamenti (quali? Di sicuro non Bologna e Fiore in lotta salvezza, e ricordiamo che la Spal sul 3-2 per noi ha preso una traversa, io di scansamenti non ne ho visti, ma facciamo pure finta ci siano stati) il punto non cambia, ci è stata sottratta una CL alla quale saremmo andati senza se e senza ma, esattamente come nel 2012/2013 ci è stata regalata con un sacco di rigori assurdi (e spero non accada mai più una roba del genere).


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gasperini al Milan fallirebbe per me. L'Atalanta è proprio la sua quadra, fuori dal quel contesto per me farebbe davvero fatica. Forse qualcuno si dimentica l'inizio disastro con l'Atalanta che era addirittura ad un passo dall'esonero.
> 
> Al Milan sarebbe subito sulla graticola.. per quella è la sua quadra e se rimane lì potrebbe fare sempre meglio.



Anche io lo temo, ma forse siamo un pò troppo condizionati da quel fallimento in quella inter.
Ma in quella inter avrebbe fallito pure guardiola.
La grande occasione il gasp la meriterebbe ma non è detto che arrivi, il calcio è un mondo particolare dove una volta attaccate etichette non le leva via più nessuno.
E gasperini è per tutti l'allenatore da provincia.
Poi però qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi perchè gattuso è da milan e da napoli perchè faccio fatica a capirlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma anche non considerando gli scansamenti ci sono gli arbitraggi, senza quelli arbitraggi scandalosi contro (che l’Atalanta non ha avuto, e la Roma anzi ne ha avuti tantissimi a favore) ci saremmo andati, quindi anche ammettendo che noi abbiamo usufruito di scansamenti (quali? Di sicuro non Bologna e Fiore in lotta salvezza, e ricordiamo che la Spal sul 3-2 per noi ha preso una traversa, io di scansamenti non ne ho visti, ma facciamo pure finta ci siano stati) il punto non cambia, ci è stata sottratta una CL alla quale saremmo andati senza se e senza ma, esattamente come nel 2012/2013 ci è stata regalata con un sacco di rigori assurdi (e spero non accada mai più una roba del genere).



non ho visto rigori assurdi nel 2013 tranne uno su kaka (se non mi tradisce la memoria) con l'udinese.
lo scorso anno ci han mangiato qualche partita, roma in particolare. 
dell'atalanta non saprei dirti, non ho visto le partite.

probabilmente con arbitraggi giusti saremmo arrivati 4i. comunque ripeto io parlavo degli scansamenti. non di altro.

comunque ti dico, e so che ti metterai a ridere ma è lo stesso, che con quei 50M della CL non sarebbe cambiato nulla con elliot al timone ed un passivo di 150M. quest'anno saremmo messi come ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io lo temo, ma forse siamo un pò troppo condizionati da quel fallimento in quella inter.
> Ma in quella inter avrebbe fallito pure guardiola.
> La grande occasione il gasp la meriterebbe ma non è detto che arrivi, il calcio è un mondo particolare dove una volta attaccate etichette non le leva via più nessuno.
> E gasperini è per tutti l'allenatore da provincia.
> Poi però qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi perchè gattuso è da milan e da napoli perchè faccio fatica a capirlo.



No, non parlo di Inter.. parlo dell'inizio con l'Atalanta che era stato imbarazzante sconfitte gioco osceno.. 

Gasperini sta facendo un lavoro straordinario - due anni di fila in Champions, tre sconfitte in champions consecutive per poi qualificarsi ed ora sente l'odore dei quarti. Non si può negare. Ma, per me, al Milan sarebbe l'ennesima scommessa che potrebbe fare male. Chiaro sarebbe meglio di tutti i suoi predecessori (Gattuso per me non si meritava il Milan), ma noi abbiamo bisogno di certezze. Non possiamo continuare a scommettere. Guardate Sarri al Napoli, guardate ora alla Juve quanto sta facendo fatica non solo a livello di gioco ma anche a livello di gestione. E su Sarri al Napoli si dicevano le stesse cose di Gasperini ora all'Atalanta più o meno.

Il Milan è in una situazione caotica. Proprietà assente, dirigenza in lotta tra di loro, giocatori fuori posto conti che sanguinano .. Gasperini, con tutto il rispetto, non credo che sarebbe capace di gestire tutto questo. Magari fosse arrivato 10 anni fa, sarebbe stato perfetto..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho visto rigori assurdi nel 2013 tranne uno su kaka (se non mi tradisce la memoria) con l'udinese.
> lo scorso anno ci han mangiato qualche partita, roma in particolare.
> dell'atalanta non saprei dirti, non ho visto le partite.
> 
> ...



Beh non sono affatto d’accordo, dei contratti di alto livello in più avremmo potuto permettercelo senza patemi e avremmo potuto fare una squadra più decente, mi sembra evidente, poi ad ognuno il suo, ma che con la CL non avremmo potuto fare nemmeno una squadra capace di riconfermarsi al quarto posto mi pare azzardato.

P.s: nel 2012/2013 ce ne sono stati molti di più di quello da te detto, purtroppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho visto rigori assurdi nel 2013 tranne uno su kaka (se non mi tradisce la memoria) con l'udinese.
> lo scorso anno ci han mangiato qualche partita, roma in particolare.
> dell'atalanta non saprei dirti, non ho visto le partite.
> 
> ...



Il discorso arbitrale è molto delicato per questo non mi sento di condannare nè te nè l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION].
Guarda, tralasciamo per un attimo l'atalanta e la nostra rivale di turno, non pensiamo nemmeno a complotti e quant'altro e concentriamoci solo sul nostro milan e sugli arbitraggi che subiamo , io credo sia palese che il nostro peso politico è zero perchè siamo trattati come una provinciale qualsiasi.
Veniamo sistematicamente trattati male dagli arbitri non solo quando affrontiamo le big di turno ma anche contro le piccole, ricordo il vergognoso arbitraggio di torino-milan dello scorso anno.
Ma la colpa per tutto ciò è solo nostra perchè abbiamo una società giovane, assente per troppi versi e con poca credibilità.
Non so cosa abbiano in mente Paolo e Boban ma se ogni volta che subiamo torti chiniamo la testa davanti le telecamere nei post partita e nelle sedi più opportune non è che ci facciamo una gran bella figura.
Per sovrastare l'atalanta serve innazitutto il milan, quello che non c'è più.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> O che la Juve non ruba dal post-Calciopoli. Pure questo si è letto, su questo forum.



e lo dicono con ben 8 anni di ladrate dal goal di Muntari 
ma sono sempre sempre quelli che si intestardiscono 
MA hanno visto solo qualche partita rubentina 

Mha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il discorso arbitrale è molto delicato per questo non mi sento di condannare nè te nè l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION].
> Guarda, tralasciamo per un attimo l'atalanta e la nostra rivale di turno, non pensiamo nemmeno a complotti e quant'altro e concentriamoci solo sul nostro milan e sugli arbitraggi che subiamo , io credo sia palese che il nostro peso politico è zero perchè siamo trattati come una provinciale qualsiasi.
> Veniamo sistematicamente trattati male dagli arbitri non solo quando affrontiamo le big di turno ma anche contro le piccole, ricordo il vergognoso arbitraggio di torino-milan dello scorso anno.
> Ma la colpa per tutto ciò è solo nostra perchè abbiamo una società giovane, assente per troppi versi e con poca credibilità.
> ...



Perfetto. Mi ha molto deluso Paolo l’altra sera.



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e lo dicono con ben 8 anni di ladrate dal goal di Muntari
> ma sono sempre sempre quelli che si intestardiscono
> MA hanno visto solo qualche partita rubentina
> 
> Mha



Il filogobbismo purtroppo non è così raro tra i milanisti. Gli indaisti invece ne sono del tutto esenti da tale virus, schifano la Ndranghetus come merita di essere schifata.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il discorso arbitrale è molto delicato per questo non mi sento di condannare nè te nè l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION].
> Guarda, tralasciamo per un attimo l'atalanta e la nostra rivale di turno, non pensiamo nemmeno a complotti e quant'altro e concentriamoci solo sul nostro milan e sugli arbitraggi che subiamo , io credo sia palese che il nostro peso politico è zero perchè siamo trattati come una provinciale qualsiasi.
> Veniamo sistematicamente trattati male dagli arbitri non solo quando affrontiamo le big di turno ma anche contro le piccole, ricordo il vergognoso arbitraggio di torino-milan dello scorso anno.
> Ma la colpa per tutto ciò è solo nostra perchè abbiamo una società giovane, assente per troppi versi e con poca credibilità.
> ...



Diavolo, il potere politico arriva dai soldi... c'è poco da fare. Se Elliott volesse davvero, non accadrebbero certe cose. Dobbiamo accettare che le sfuriate in tv non servono a niente, come non servono alle piccole. Hanno un peso solo quando a parlare è chi ha un certo peso. Non mi è piaciuto Maldini, ma ci sono troppe cose oscure a livello societario per mettersi a sindacare pensando di aver capito tutto.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il discorso arbitrale è molto delicato per questo non mi sento di condannare nè te nè l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION].
> Guarda, tralasciamo per un attimo l'atalanta e la nostra rivale di turno, non pensiamo nemmeno a complotti e quant'altro e concentriamoci solo sul nostro milan e sugli arbitraggi che subiamo , io credo sia palese che il nostro peso politico è zero perchè siamo trattati come una provinciale qualsiasi.
> Veniamo sistematicamente trattati male dagli arbitri non solo quando affrontiamo le big di turno ma anche contro le piccole, ricordo il vergognoso arbitraggio di torino-milan dello scorso anno.
> Ma la colpa per tutto ciò è solo nostra perchè abbiamo una società giovane, assente per troppi versi e con poca credibilità.
> ...



Quello che non comprendo è come e perchè una squadra della città più importante d'Italia dovrebbe subire sistematicamente un arbitraggio contrario, sempre e comunque, a vantaggio delle altre.
O sotto c'è un sistema gigantesco volto a favorire la Juve, da quel che si è intuito qua e là da alcune ipotesi ,una punta di un iceberg enorme dove gli juventini decidono i destini di tutti ogni anno, e vedendo Valeri ti viene pure il sospetto che qualcosa ci sia, oppure soffriamo di interite acuta, la sindrome di inferiorità, quella che porta a demonizzare qualsiasi cosa che non sia a nostro favore e a dimenticare serenamente tutto cio' che ci è a favore.
Un piccolo recente esempio, la gomitata di Rebic in coppa italia, era da rosso diretto, eppure non è neanche stato ammonito.
Ma non si sono fatti i post su post parlando di complotti a favore del Milan.
Sui forum del Torino pero' immagino ci sia stato un plebiscito dove la casta arbitrale li penalizza e dove noi siamo il potere schifoso.
L'anno scorso se non erro proprio in Milan Torino ci furono degli episodi contrastanti, oppure l'anno prima, perchè ricordo un mio amico granata riempirmi di insulti su whatsapp


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No, non parlo di Inter.. parlo dell'inizio con l'Atalanta che era stato imbarazzante sconfitte gioco osceno..
> 
> Gasperini sta facendo un lavoro straordinario - due anni di fila in Champions, tre sconfitte in champions consecutive per poi qualificarsi ed ora sente l'odore dei quarti. Non si può negare. Ma, per me, al Milan sarebbe l'ennesima scommessa che potrebbe fare male. Chiaro sarebbe meglio di tutti i suoi predecessori (Gattuso per me non si meritava il Milan), ma noi abbiamo bisogno di certezze. Non possiamo continuare a scommettere. Guardate Sarri al Napoli, guardate ora alla Juve quanto sta facendo fatica non solo a livello di gioco ma anche a livello di gestione. E su Sarri al Napoli si dicevano le stesse cose di Gasperini ora all'Atalanta più o meno.
> 
> Il Milan è in una situazione caotica. Proprietà assente, dirigenza in lotta tra di loro, giocatori fuori posto conti che sanguinano .. Gasperini, con tutto il rispetto, non credo che sarebbe capace di gestire tutto questo. Magari fosse arrivato 10 anni fa, sarebbe stato perfetto..



L'allenatore da scegliere dipende sempre dalla rosa : è chiaro che per una rosa top serve un allenatore top, mentre per una squadra giovane e che punta su una crescita collettiva il gasperini di turno ci può stare.
Gasperini infatti lo vedrei bene al milan, non di certo alla juve.
Per quanto riguarda sarri alla juve : credo sia solo una fase di passaggio studiata e voluta per cercare di proporre qualcosa di diverso che non era nelle corde della vecchia juve.
Qualcuno dice che la fase-sarri sia solo propedeutica a quella guardiola, io credo che agnelli stia inseguendo un modello di calcio più qualitativo per dare la caccia alla champions.
In tal senso di passare da allegri a sarri ci sta .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quello che non comprendo è come e perchè una squadra della città più importante d'Italia dovrebbe subire sistematicamente un arbitraggio contrario, sempre e comunque, a vantaggio delle altre.
> O sotto c'è un sistema gigantesco volto a favorire la Juve, da quel che si è intuito qua e là da alcune ipotesi ,una punta di un iceberg enorme dove gli juventini decidono i destini di tutti ogni anno, e vedendo Valeri ti viene pure il sospetto che qualcosa ci sia, oppure soffriamo di interite acuta, la sindrome di inferiorità, quella che porta a demonizzare qualsiasi cosa che non sia a nostro favore e a dimenticare serenamente tutto cio' che ci è a favore.
> Un piccolo recente esempio, la gomitata di Rebic in coppa italia, era da rosso diretto, eppure non è neanche stato ammonito.
> Ma non si sono fatti i post su post parlando di complotti a favore del Milan.
> ...



Tutti hanno episodi a favore e a sfavore, è il bilanciamento dei due che cambia, e drasticamente, da squadra a squadra (con una sola squadra che ha sempre il bilancio in attivo, in attivissimo, senza eccezioni). E visto che parli del Toro, il Toro l’anno scorso è stata l’unica squadra ancora più calpestata di noi dagli arbitri.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'allenatore da scegliere dipende sempre dalla rosa : è chiaro che per una rosa top serve un allenatore top, mentre per una squadra giovane e che punta su una crescita collettiva il gasperini di turno ci può stare.
> Gasperini infatti lo vedrei bene al milan, non di certo alla juve.
> Per quanto riguarda sarri alla juve : credo sia solo una fase di passaggio studiata e voluta per cercare di proporre qualcosa di diverso che non era nelle corde della vecchia juve.
> Qualcuno dice che la fase-sarri sia solo propedeutica a quella guardiola, io credo che agnelli stia inseguendo un modello di calcio più qualitativo per dare la caccia alla champions.
> In tal senso di passare da allegri a sarri ci sta .



Guardiola col loro bilancio (visti anche gli acquisti che richiederebbe) la vedo dura, per loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quello che non comprendo è come e perchè una squadra della città più importante d'Italia dovrebbe subire sistematicamente un arbitraggio contrario, sempre e comunque, a vantaggio delle altre.
> O sotto c'è un sistema gigantesco volto a favorire la Juve, da quel che si è intuito qua e là da alcune ipotesi ,una punta di un iceberg enorme dove gli juventini decidono i destini di tutti ogni anno, e vedendo Valeri ti viene pure il sospetto che qualcosa ci sia, oppure soffriamo di interite acuta, la sindrome di inferiorità, quella che porta a demonizzare qualsiasi cosa che non sia a nostro favore e a dimenticare serenamente tutto cio' che ci è a favore.
> Un piccolo recente esempio, la gomitata di Rebic in coppa italia, era da rosso diretto, eppure non è neanche stato ammonito.
> Ma non si sono fatti i post su post parlando di complotti a favore del Milan.
> ...



Ti sei mai chiesto cosa sia il milan per il sistema calcio??? 
Perchè il punto sta tutto in questo. Noi ragioniamo da milanisti con la fierezza e l'orgoglio di essere milanisti.
Ma il milan oggi cosa é?
Con un pò di obiettività direi che siamo una nobile decaduta.
La colpa è sol nostra che cambiamo proprietà e dirigenti come se piovesse, costruiamo qualcosa di serio e poi avremo piano piano peso politico come è giusto che sia.
Purtroppo contro la piccola di turno è facile infierire , succede in terza categoria e succede in serie A e noi al gran ballo delle grandi siamo purtroppo la piccola.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Diavolo, il potere politico arriva dai soldi... c'è poco da fare. Se Elliott volesse davvero, non accadrebbero certe cose. Dobbiamo accettare che le sfuriate in tv non servono a niente, come non servono alle piccole. Hanno un peso solo quando a parlare è chi ha un certo peso. Non mi è piaciuto Maldini, ma ci sono troppe cose oscure a livello societario per mettersi a sindacare pensando di aver capito tutto.



Esatto : proprietà-fondo assente, ds che non capisce una parola di italiano, maroni versione mummia e maldini e boban con tutto il peso sulle loro spalle.
Ma che roba siamo???


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2020)

voglio solo dire che se ci fossero qualificati l anno scorso 
quest anno almeno a gennaio non avremmo fatto:
- regalare giocatori pur di liberarci degli ingaggi 
- rimanere a corto di giocatori.. tipo la difesa e Duarte era già rotto 
- acquistato quello che capitava in giro.. tipo Laxald


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutti hanno episodi a favore e a sfavore, è il bilanciamento dei due che cambia, e drasticamente, da squadra a squadra (con una sola squadra che ha sempre il bilancio in attivo, in attivissimo, senza eccezioni). E visto che parli del Toro, il Toro l’anno scorso è stata l’unica squadra ancora più calpestata di noi dagli arbitri.
> 
> 
> 
> Guardiola col loro bilancio (visti anche gli acquisti che richiederebbe) la vedo dura, per loro.



Se vuoi capire se la juve stia o meno lavorando su guardiola guarda i movimenti di mercato.....
Per i conti non c'è problema :uno sturaro qua, uno la e passa tutto.
Il calcio monopoli lo consente.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Diavolo, il potere politico arriva dai soldi... c'è poco da fare. Se Elliott volesse davvero, non accadrebbero certe cose. Dobbiamo accettare che le sfuriate in tv non servono a niente, come non servono alle piccole. Hanno un peso solo quando a parlare è chi ha un certo peso. Non mi è piaciuto Maldini, ma ci sono troppe cose oscure a livello societario per mettersi a sindacare pensando di aver capito tutto.



Premesso che siamo in OT da 20 pagine, questo si avvicina al pensiero da assumere.

E' estremamente chiaro che i torti arbitrali che subiamo vadano oltremisura, come le ammonizioni a pioggia, etc etc. E la motivazione è estremamente semplice: rappresentiamo l'unica "big" che può essere attaccata senza che qualcuno faccia la voce grossa. Ma non a livello di Maldini e Boban, si parla a livello politico ed economico, di lega, con una proprietà che si definisca tale. Facciamo da capro espiatorio, permettendo all'establishment di poter dire che l'operato arbitrale è sobrio e non dipende dalla potenza del club. In media non siamo mai stati favoriti più di tanto anche ai tempi d'oro, figurarsi adesso.

E nonostante neanche a me piaccia il fatto che Maldini non ha sottolineato criticamente il post-juve, non posso fare a meno di graziarlo per puntare il dito più in alto, dove c'è il nulla.

Tutti, tutti, tutti, tutti i problemi dell'AC Milan 1899 stanno lì, in quel vuoto.


----------



## Tobi (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ma lasciamo perdere per un attimo il discorso che meritavamo noi o loro l'anno scorso..
Io mi soffermerei su un fatto. L'atalanta ieri aveva in campo 4-5 giocatori forti (Hateboer Gomez Ilicic Gosens) + 3-4 buoni giocatori come De Roon Pasalic Freuler 

Il milan oggi ha 4-5 giocatori forti:
Donnarumma Hernandez Rebic Ibrahimovic Bennacer , pensassero a giugno di mettere in squadra 3-4 elementi di buon livello al posto di Conti, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Castillejo e la nostra squadra svolta totalmente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se vuoi capire se la juve stia o meno lavorando su guardiola guarda i movimenti di mercato.....
> Per i conti non c'è problema :uno sturaro qua, uno la e passa tutto.
> Il calcio monopoli lo consente.



Non hanno più il materiale di una volta per farlo. E per arrivare a 157 milioni di plusvalenze a Giugno devono farne TANTE. Senza contare che la UEFA sta andando anche sulle plusvalenze gonfiate adesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Premesso che siamo in OT da 20 pagine, questo si avvicina al pensiero da assumere.
> 
> E' estremamente chiaro che i torti arbitrali che subiamo vadano oltremisura, come le ammonizioni a pioggia, etc etc. E la motivazione è estremamente semplice: rappresentiamo l'unica "big" che può essere attaccata senza che qualcuno faccia la voce grossa. Ma non a livello di Maldini e Boban, si parla a livello politico ed economico, di lega, con una proprietà che si definisca tale. Facciamo da capro espiatorio, permettendo all'establishment di poter dire che l'operato arbitrale è sobrio e non dipende dalla potenza del club. In media non siamo mai stati favoriti più di tanto anche ai tempi d'oro, figurarsi adesso.
> 
> ...



Perfetto perfetto perfetto.

Per quanto riguarda il fatto che nemmeno ai tempi d’oro fossimo favoriti più di tanto, basta ricordare con Capello, rimanemmo oltre un anno senza rigori, dal 24 gennaio 1993 al 13 febbraio 1994. Giusto per dire. 

Concordo del tutto anche sulla prima parte del post e sulle motivazioni per le quali siamo particolarmente vessati.


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lambro, chiunque abbia seguito il Milan lo scorso anno ha vinto quanto sia stato danneggiato, che sia stato fatto volontariamente o no solo Dio lo sa, ma che fummo danneggiati e che la bilancia degli errori arbitrali a fine anno (con bilancia intendo gli episodi a favore e quelli contro) ci sia stata sfavorevole (esattamente ciò che non accade mai ad una certa squadra di Torino, che potrà anche ogni tanto avere un episodio a sfavore ma a fine anno ha sempre un bilancio favorevolissimo) pendesse contro di noi è innegabile.
> 
> Certo, se l’Empoli avesse pareggiato a San Siro come meritava saremmo andati in CL, ma senza tutti quegli errori contro di noi non avremmo avuto bisogno di quello.



Ancora con 'sta Champions League? Avevamo più di 300 milioni aggregati di passivo nel triennio a fronte di 30 permessi, ci saremmo beccati un' altra squalifica ignominiosa di fronte al mondo o avremmo trovato un accordo uguale a quello in effetti siglato l'estate scorsa. Non l'avremmo mai giocata, la Champions League.
Ma smettetela di spappolarvi il fegato, santo dio...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non hanno più il materiale di una volta per farlo. E per arrivare a 157 milioni di plusvalenze a Giugno devono farne TANTE. Senza contare che la UEFA sta andando anche sulle plusvalenze gonfiate adesso.



Mi riferivo alle scelte tecniche : se prendono difensori dotati più tecnicamente che in marcatura e centrocampisti tecnici e con gamba vuol dire dietro c'è guardiola.
In questo senso sta certo che se davvero ci fossero dei clubs a spingere con la uefa per la squalifica del city l'agnello è in prima fila con tamburi e trombette.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Febbraio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma lasciamo perdere per un attimo il discorso che meritavamo noi o loro l'anno scorso..
> Io mi soffermerei su un fatto. L'atalanta ieri aveva in campo 4-5 giocatori forti (Hateboer Gomez Ilicic Gosens) + 3-4 buoni giocatori come De Roon Pasalic Freuler
> 
> Il milan oggi ha 4-5 giocatori forti:
> Donnarumma Hernandez Rebic Ibrahimovic Bennacer , pensassero a giugno di mettere in squadra 3-4 elementi di buon livello al posto di Conti, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Castillejo e la nostra squadra svolta totalmente



Freuler è subito dietro a Gomez e Ilicic per valore e peso nella squadra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ancora con 'sta Champions League? Avevamo più di 300 milioni aggregati di passivo nel triennio a fronte di 30 permessi, ci saremmo beccati un' altra squalifica ignominiosa di fronte al mondo o avremmo trovato un accordo uguale a quello in effetti siglato l'estate scorsa. Non l'avremmo mai giocata, la Champions League.
> Ma smettetela di spappolarvi il fegato, santo dio...



Per me avremmo fatto ricorso e l’avremmo vinto, poi chissà.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo alle scelte tecniche : se prendono difensori dotati più tecnicamente che in marcatura e centrocampisti tecnici e con gamba vuol dire dietro c'è guardiola.
> In questo senso sta certo che se davvero ci fossero dei clubs a spingere con la uefa per la squalifica del city l'agnello è in prima fila con tamburi e trombette.



Si, solo che per ingaggiare Guardiola, pagargli l’ingaggio e prendergli giocatori adatti serve una disponibilità economica che gli ovini adesso non hanno. Il loro bilancio è chiaro, se non arrivano come minimo in semifinale sono guai seri. Non è che il bilancio esista solo per noi e il City eh, rischiano un -40 quest’anno. Digita su google “Bilancio Juve preoccupante, servono 157 milioni di plusvalenze" .

Non mi pare una squadra in condizione di prendere Guardiola. Sono a fine ciclo, non esiste un ciclo che duri un eterno, non è mai esistito nè mai esisterà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il discorso arbitrale è molto delicato per questo non mi sento di condannare nè te nè l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION].
> Guarda, tralasciamo per un attimo l'atalanta e la nostra rivale di turno, non pensiamo nemmeno a complotti e quant'altro e concentriamoci solo sul nostro milan e sugli arbitraggi che subiamo , io credo sia palese che il nostro peso politico è zero perchè siamo trattati come una provinciale qualsiasi.
> Veniamo sistematicamente trattati male dagli arbitri non solo quando affrontiamo le big di turno ma anche contro le piccole, ricordo il vergognoso arbitraggio di torino-milan dello scorso anno.
> Ma la colpa per tutto ciò è solo nostra perchè abbiamo una società giovane, assente per troppi versi e con poca credibilità.
> ...



ah be che ci maltrtattano son d'accordo. finchè c'è quel pesce lesso di gazidis spalleggiato dal cadavere maldini....


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ancora con 'sta Champions League? Avevamo più di 300 milioni aggregati di passivo nel triennio a fronte di 30 permessi, ci saremmo beccati un' altra squalifica ignominiosa di fronte al mondo o avremmo trovato un accordo uguale a quello in effetti siglato l'estate scorsa. Non l'avremmo mai giocata, la Champions League.
> Ma smettetela di spappolarvi il fegato, santo dio...



Concordo. Serviva più per morale che per altro, e nessuno ci dice che arrivarci e venire esclusi non potesse portare conseguenze opposte anche su quello.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ancora con 'sta Champions League? Avevamo più di 300 milioni aggregati di passivo nel triennio a fronte di 30 permessi, ci saremmo beccati un' altra squalifica ignominiosa di fronte al mondo o avremmo trovato un accordo uguale a quello in effetti siglato l'estate scorsa. Non l'avremmo mai giocata, la Champions League.
> Ma smettetela di spappolarvi il fegato, santo dio...



Quasi 30 pagine demolite in un attimo, bravo.
Nella foga di capire gli introiti medi di una teorica nostra partecipazione mi ero completamente dimenticato che probabilmente non l'avremmo neanche fatta.
Ma di cosa stiamo a discutere, del nulla.
Vorrei anche un attimo parlare serenamente di cosa sia il famoso peso politico, una delle frasi più abusate nella nostra società, che hanno sicuramente valore in certi campi ma nel calcio dove sarebbe il peso che sposta un rigore, per dire, dall'Inter al Milan, dalla Roma alla Lazio.
Che peso politico c'è in una squadra che demolisce tutti col bel gioco, come l'Atalanta?
Ma perchè , mi chiedo io, favorire l'Atalanta e non il Milan?
Ho letto che saremmo l'esempio perfetto per la Lega, bastonarci per dimostrare la loro imparzialità, ma è un controsenso galattico questo, noi faremmo comodo a tutti, TUTTI, se rialzassimo l'asticella, anche alla Juve che di vincere campionati senza praticamente lotta ormai è stufa, il campionato italiano sta riprendendo quota quest'anno perchè c'è lotta lassu', io avevo smesso di vedere le partite che non fossero il Milan, quest'anno se riesco non me ne perdo una della lotta scudetto.
Non sarà che cominciamo a soffrire tutti, anche i piu' intelligenti qui dentro, di manie di persecuzione ?
Mentre l'unica cosa che dovremmo dire è maledizione all'ultimo berlusconi, ai cinesi fantoccio, alle spese pazze per giocatori mediocri.
Ci sono sempre troppi incastri che dovrebbero averci sfavorito, troppe congiunzioni astrali, troppo di troppo.
E ripeto, non vediamo mai i favori che ci sono stati concessi anche recentemente, passa in secondo piano che con il rosso a Rebic non l'avremmo vinta forse col Toro?
Oppure che il rigore su Cuadrado sarebbe potuto anche esserci? (ed è un episodio molto similare al rigore non dato a Suso a Roma, non tanto per la meccanica ma per il concetto di ostruzione e mani che impediscono una giocata)
Non si puo' parlare serenamente senza essere tacciati di juventismo o di altre cose?
Essere tifoso vuol dire cieco amore al di là della ragione?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parlo anche degli incassi da stadio. Un Milan tornato in CL farebbe tre pienoni nelle tre gare del girone e sarebbero soldi anche quelli, anche se non come se avessimo lo stadio di proprietà. Poi ovviamente anche gli sponsor. Penso che Pazzo abbia già esposto tutti i dati che c’erano da esporre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se vuoi rispettare il FPF no.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi rispettare il FPF no.



La gravità del nostro bilancio sfugge a quasi tutti effettivamente. Anche ricevendo in regalo 150 milioni saremmo ancora terribilmente indietro. Per fare una campagna acquisti decente servirebbe la qualificazione, una serie di plusvalenze per almeno 150 milioni, una serie di sponsorizzazioni fittizie non sgamate. E potrebbe non bastare per colmare i quasi 300 milioni di rosso del triennio.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quasi 30 pagine demolite in un attimo, bravo.
> Nella foga di capire gli introiti medi di una teorica nostra partecipazione mi ero completamente dimenticato che probabilmente non l'avremmo neanche fatta.
> Ma di cosa stiamo a discutere, del nulla.
> Vorrei anche un attimo parlare serenamente di cosa sia il famoso peso politico, una delle frasi più abusate nella nostra società, che hanno sicuramente valore in certi campi ma nel calcio dove sarebbe il peso che sposta un rigore, per dire, dall'Inter al Milan, dalla Roma alla Lazio.
> ...



Non so se ti riferisci a me, amico Lambro. Ma ti commento ugualmente, anche per discorrere un po'.

Assolutamente non soffro di manie di persecuzione, non credo di averne dato dimostrazione. In realtà ci stiamo perseguitando da soli. Figurati, sono stato uno dei primi a dire che la mancata qualificazione in CL è principalmente demerito nostro, essendo noi fattoci recuperare ben 13 punti l'anno scorso. Infatti per me tutte queste discussioni che prendono pagine e pagine di thread sono eccessive.

Ma è anche sotto gli occhi di tutti che non veniamo certo trattati in guanti bianchi quando si tratta di tirare fuori i cartellini. Io credo che la verità sta nel mezzo. Siamo decaduti, ma verosimilmente qualcuno se ne approfitta in modo strumentale, e io ci metto di mezzo anche alcuni atteggiamenti prettamente umani (e spregievoli) come il desiderio di rivalsa e il voler imporre un certo status. Il Milan che vince dà fastidio, così come a noi dà fastidio se vince l'indah o la juve. Teoricamente dovrebbe essere un plus per il calcio italiano veder risollevare una big mondiale come lo è stato il Milan, ma c'è da tenere conto che questo sottrae, in un modo di pensare egoistico e non nazional-patriottico, visibilità alle altre.

Io ovviamente non ti accuso di essere juventino, nè sono io più anti-juventino dell'essere milanista. Il fatto è che un peso politico di fatto esiste, e noi non ce l'abbiamo per ora (o non ce l'abbiamo più). Ed è essenzialmente colpa nostra, il nostro è un mondo di competizione e il sapersi porre nel modo appropriato (attenzione, "appropriato", non "eticamente giusto") con le autorità sportive è fondamentale.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente non soffro di manie di persecuzione, non credo di averne dato dimostrazione. In realtà ci stiamo perseguitando da soli. Figurati, sono stato uno dei primi a dire che la mancata qualificazione in CL è principalmente demerito nostro, essendo noi fattoci recuperare ben 13 punti l'anno scorso. Infatti per me tutte queste discussioni che prendono pagine e pagine di thread sono eccessive.



Tra l'altro Gabri, peso politico o meno, non so se ve ne siete accorti ma siamo anche finiti sotto la nuvola di Fantozzi. Incontriamo la juve quando deve chiudere il discorso scudetto, l'empoli non segna contro l'inter neanche se svengono tutti, prendiamo goal da un portiere al 90esimo, becchiamo il cinese squattrinato, il fondo speculativo assente.... e la miseria, sembra un film...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Gabri, peso politico o meno, non so se ve ne siete accorti ma siamo anche finiti sotto la nuvola di Fantozzi. Incontriamo la juve quando deve chiudere il discorso scudetto, l'empoli non segna contro l'inter neanche se svengono tutti, prendiamo goal da un portiere al 90esimo, becchiamo il cinese squattrinato, il fondo speculativo assente.... e la miseria, sembra un film...



Perché la fortuna e la sfortuna ESISTONO. In particolare, la fortuna, va cercata, va chiamata. Da sola, solo piangendo, non viene.


----------



## Lambro (20 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so se ti riferisci a me, amico Lambro. Ma ti commento ugualmente, anche per discorrere un po'.
> 
> Assolutamente non soffro di manie di persecuzione, non credo di averne dato dimostrazione. In realtà ci stiamo perseguitando da soli. Figurati, sono stato uno dei primi a dire che la mancata qualificazione in CL è principalmente demerito nostro, essendo noi fattoci recuperare ben 13 punti l'anno scorso. Infatti per me tutte queste discussioni che prendono pagine e pagine di thread sono eccessive.
> 
> ...



No ma non mi riferisco a te in particolare, è un abitudine ormai conclamata che si parli sempre di calcio associato a peso politico, trascurando quello che succede sul prato, che diventa quasi di secondo piano.
Guardo e seguo il calcio per trovarne giovamento, discuto sui forum (soprattutto ora che sono disoccupato ,speriamo non per molto ancora) non pretendo di portare tutti dalla mia parte ma forse pensando al calcio solo per quello che succede sul prato verde si sta un po' meglio, è inutile nascondere che ci si divori il fegato a pensare ad altro e mi chiedo il perchè,è come stare con la moglie ed invece che godersela star li' a pensare se ti tradisce se è fedele se è onesta se è corretta se la suocera non te la sta muovendo contro se al lavoro i colleghi ci provino se lei resiste se lei ammicca se lei....insomma, ma che razza di matrimonio sarebbe?
meglio soli...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma non mi riferisco a te in particolare, è un abitudine ormai conclamata che si parli sempre di calcio associato a peso politico, trascurando quello che succede sul prato, che diventa quasi di secondo piano.
> Guardo e seguo il calcio per trovarne giovamento, discuto sui forum (soprattutto ora che sono disoccupato ,speriamo non per molto ancora) non pretendo di portare tutti dalla mia parte ma forse pensando al calcio solo per quello che succede sul prato verde si sta un po' meglio, è inutile nascondere che ci si divori il fegato a pensare ad altro e mi chiedo il perchè,è come stare con la moglie ed invece che godersela star li' a pensare se ti tradisce se è fedele se è onesta se è corretta se la suocera non te la sta muovendo contro se al lavoro i colleghi ci provino se lei resiste se lei ammicca se lei....insomma, ma che razza di matrimonio sarebbe?
> meglio soli...



Infatti non ti criticavo  . Era solo per commentare, un po' rivolto a tutti, varie posizioni che si possono avere sul tema ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2020)

I giocatori dell'Atalanta mi ricordano gli aimbotters di Battlefield o di qualsiasi FPS, con gli aimbot attivi anche i più scarsi fanno gli headshot da 100 metri, mentre senza aimbot vengono umiliati da tutti.
Sti tizi in quella società sono tutti fenomeni ma dal dopo Inzaghi non ricordo un giocatore uscito dall'Atalanta che sia un minimo decente.
C'è qualcosa di strano intorno a quella società, non mi sembra una cosa proprio limpidissima.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Vedo una delle più belle partite della stagione dove le due squadre pensano più alla fase offensiva che a quella difensiva...
Vedo una squadra Italiana giocare un calcio divertente,entusiasmante e proficuo...

Mi piacerebbe leggere,commentare e discutere con i Fratelli del Forum su questa splendida realtà del nostro calcio chiamata Atalanta...

Invece cosa mi trovo?...25 pagine dedicate al doping ai gombloddi al FPF e chi più ne ha più ne metta...

Ovviamente siete liberi di esprimervi come meglio credete ma permettetemi di darvi un suggerimento...
Oltre Andonio Gonde un altro calcio è possibile...un calcio più bello,più divertente e più entusiasmante...fatevene una ragione...non rosicate se qualcuno dimostra di essere migliore del vostro feticcio...
Non cercate di demolire Gasperini con ''accuse'' tutte da dimostrare..l'unica sua colpa è quella di aver dimostrato che i risultati si possono ottenere anche giocando a calcio...e non solo a pallone...

Perchè ho tirato in ballo il parruccone?
Semplice...lui è il sunto di tutto quello che avete scritto sull'Atalanta...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi rispettare il FPF no.



Non so che dirti, adesso che che una qualificazione CL non avrebbe cambiato nulla mi pare davvero una assurdità, il budget sarebbe stato chiaramente più elevato della scorsa estate, se la scorsa estate abbiamo speso 100 milioni avremmo potuto spenderne di più, e se ci siamo potuti permettere Ibra a Gennaio credo che non avremmo avuto problemi a prendere sia lui che Thiago (e magari Madrid) in Estate. Con questa squadra + Ibra, Thiago e Modric (che secondo molti, compresi utenti non certo inclini ai voli pindarici, arriveranno la prossima estate, perlomeno arriverà il rinnovo ad Ibra e ci sarà Thiago) in CL ci arrivi tranquillo.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non so che dirti, adesso che che una qualificazione CL non avrebbe cambiato nulla mi pare davvero una assurdità, il budget sarebbe stato chiaramente più elevato della scorsa estate, se la scorsa estate abbiamo speso 100 milioni avremmo potuto spenderne di più, e se ci siamo potuti permettere Ibra a Gennaio credo che non avremmo avuto problemi a prendere sia lui che Thiago (e magari Madrid) in Estate. Con questa squadra + Ibra, Thiago e Modric (che secondo molti, compresi utenti non certo inclini ai voli pindarici, arriveranno la prossima estate, perlomeno arriverà il rinnovo ad Ibra e ci sarà Thiago) in CL ci arrivi tranquillo.



Dai i conti li facciano da tanti giorni.

La scorsa stagione abbiamo speso 250 milioni per la rosa, più altri 100 di costi vari. 350 milioni in tutto.

I ricavi sono stati 200 milioni circa, dunque anche aggiungendone 70 ottimistici dalla CL, saremmo comunque a -80 dunque lontanissimi da rispettare i parametri del FPF.

Di conseguenza no, anche con la CL non avremmo potuto rafforzare la rosa senza fare pesanti plusvalenze.

La CL non avrebbe cambiato la sostanza delle cose.

Inoltre alla luce della recente sanzione al City, direi con quasi certezza che ci avrebbero squalificato anche dalla CL nel caso in cui ci fossimo qualificati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dai i conti li facciano da tanti giorni.
> 
> La scorsa stagione abbiamo speso 250 milioni per la rosa, più altri 100 di costi vari. 350 milioni in tutto.
> 
> ...



Con -80 ci avrebbero dato l’SA. 

Posto questo, ripeto che la scorsa estate abbiamo speso 100 milioni e questo inverno abbiamo fatto dei tagli drastici alle zavorre della rosa. Non vedo davvero il perché non ci sarebbe stato lo spazio per pagare l’ingaggio di qualche parametro zero importante. Mica sto dicendo che avremmo preso Mbappè, sto dicendo che magari avremmo iniziato il 2019/2020 con Ibra e Thiago. E per la cronaca, Thiago arriverà la prossima estate probabilmente, lo stesso Zosimo ha detto che sarebbe sostenibile e che ricominciare da capo senza colonne esperte vorrebbe dire non aver capito la lezione di questa stagione.


----------

